# Flex's Path to the Mr. Olympia



## Flex (Oct 28, 2003)

*Flex's 1st BB comp.......*

There's only 363 days left to uncrown Ronnie! Ha, ok, maybe not the big Mr. O......yet.

I plan on doing my first BB show next summer ('04). i want to be huge when i get there. I'm 6'1", 215lb, a tad under 10%bf. 

I want to get up to 230, then be able to shred to 200. just started a few nice "supps" yesterday, so we'll see how huge i can get. I'm only gonna write my diet, and weight, its too much of a hassle to right down # of reps, sets, exer. etc.....I'm gonna try to get a hold of a dig. camera to post pics........

Any suggestions would be great as far as diet or advice or anything (i drink at least 1 gal of water/day, with meals and between, so i won't include that)............am i eating enough/correctly......anything!!!

Mon, Oct 27  weight 215 WO-back/chest/forearms

11am 2 med egg white, 1 med egg, 1 cup oats, 1 cup skim

1pm 1 can tuna (w/mayo), 2 slices wheat, 1cup ff cottage, .5cup applesauce

3:30pm 8oz chicken breast

6:30 shake (1 cup gatorade, 42grm whey)

7:30 8oz ground beef, 1 cup rice, 3 cup spinach, 1 granola bar

9:30 shake (1 cup skim, 21grms whey, .5 banana), 2 slices wheat w/ pb, 1 granola bar

12:30 shake (1 cup skim, 21grms whey, 1 tb pb), 1 cup oats


----------



## Flex (Oct 28, 2003)

Tues Oct 28 weight 216 WO-shoulders/calves

8:30 6 med. egg whites, 2 slices cheese, 2 slices wheat (w/ butter), 1 cup oats, 2 cups skim

11:00 2 granola bars

12:30 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage, .5 cup applesauce

3:30 4oz ground beef, 2 slices cheese, shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey)

5:30 12oz steak, 1 cup white rice

9:30 shake (1 cup gatorade, 42 grams whey)

11pm 1 cup oats

12:30 shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey, pb scoop)



update tonite....


----------



## Flex (Oct 29, 2003)

Wed Oct 29 WO-day off

8:30 6 med. egg whites, 2 slices cheese, 2 slices wheat (w/ butter), 1 cup oats, 1 cup skim

11:00 shake (21grams whey, pb scoop)

12:30 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage, .5 cup applesauce

3:30 4oz ground beef, 2 slices cheese, shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey)

6:00 shake (21 grams whey, pb), 1 granola bar

9:00 7oz steak, 2.5 cups yams

11pm shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey, pb) 1 cup oats

2:00am shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey, pb)


----------



## Flex (Oct 30, 2003)

Thurs Oct, 30 weight          wo bi's/tri's/forearms

8:30 6 med. egg whites, 2 slices cheese, 2 slices wheat (w/ butter), 1 cup oats, 2 cups skim

10:30 shake (1 cup skim, 21gr whey, pb)

1:30 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage, .5 cup applesauce

3:30 shake (1 cup skim, 21 gr whey, pb, .5banana), 1 granola bar

9:00 shake (1 cup gatorade, 42 grams whey)

10pm 7oz steak, 2.5 cups yams, 1 cup rice 

12:30 shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey, pb scoop),


----------



## Flex (Oct 31, 2003)

Fri, Oct 30      weight 217.5

10am 6 med. egg whites, 2 slices cheese, 2 slices wheat (w/ butter), 1 cup oats, 1 cup skim

12:30 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage, .5 cup applesauce

3:30 shake(1 cup skim, 21 grams whey, pb)

6:00 shake (2 cup gatorade, 42 grams whey)

8:00 8oz chix, 3.5 cups spinach

9pm shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey, pb) 1 cup oats

1:00am shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey, pb)


----------



## Flex (Nov 1, 2003)

Sat, Nov 1 day off

11:30 am 6 med. egg whites, 2 slices cheese, 2 slices wheat (w/ butter), 1 cup oats, 1 cup skim

1:30 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage, .5 cup applesauce

4:00 shake(1 cup skim, 21 grams whey, pb), 8oz chix breast

6:30 12oz chix, 1 cup broccoli, sweet potatoes

9:00 shake (21gr, 1 cup skim, pb)

12pm shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey, pb) 1 cup oats


----------



## Flex (Nov 2, 2003)

Sun, Nov 2  weight 218.5  w.o. back/chest

10:30 am shake (21gr whey), 2 slices wheat

2:00 shake (42gr whey, 1 cup gatorade)

3:00 6 eggs (2 whole/4 whites), 2 servings pancakes, 1 cup skim, 2 slices wheat, syrup

5:30pm 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage, .5 cup applesauce

8:00 8oz ground beef, 2 slices cheese, 1 cup white rice, 1 cup corn

11:00 shake (21gr, 1 cup skim, pb, .5 banana), 2 cup oats

12:30pm shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey, pb)


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 2, 2003)

why do you eat so many shakes? and no red meat?


----------



## Flex (Nov 2, 2003)

that last one's not updated yet........i just copy/paste it from another day, and change it as the day goes on (cuz i eat almost the same shit everyday).....when i update tonite, let me know if i eat enough..........


----------



## Flex (Nov 3, 2003)

Mon Nov 3 weight 222.5 WO-shoulders/calves

9:00 6 med. egg whites, 2 slices cheese, 2 slices wheat (w/ butter), 1 cup oats, 2 cups skim

12:00 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage, .5 cup applesauce, 1 granola bar

3:30  shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey, .5 banana)

7pm p.w.o shake (1 cup gatorade, 42 grams whey)

8:30pm 11oz chix, 1 cup white rice, 3 cups mixed spinach

10:30pm 6 eggs (4 whites, 2 whole), 3 pancakes, syrup, 1 cup skim

12:45 shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey, pb scoop)


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

well i dont really know what your approach is here  did you get this diet from someone?


----------



## Flex (Nov 4, 2003)

Tues Nov 4  WO-off

8:30 6 med. egg whites, 1 slice cheese, 2 slices wheat (w/ butter), 1 cup oats,  cups skim

11:00 shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey, pb scoop)

1:00 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage, .5 cup applesauce

3:30 12oz. chix, shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey)

5:30 8oz steak, 1 cup white rice

9:00 12" chix sub

12:00 shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey, pb scoop), 1 cup oats


----------



## Flex (Nov 4, 2003)

Wed Nov 5    weight 220.5         WO-Arms

10:00 1 slice wheat (w/ butter), shake (21grams whey)

1:30 5 chix breasts, 2 hamburger patties, 1 cup green veggies, 1 cup mac. salad w/tuna, 2 pieces fish

3:30 shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey, .5 banana), 1 apple

5:30 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage, .5 cup applesauce 

7:30 shake (21grams whey, pb)

10:30 11oz steak, 1 cup rice, 1 cup yams

1:00 shake (1 cup skim, 21 grams whey, pb)


----------



## Flex (Nov 5, 2003)

Thurs Nov 6,  weight   224.5     wo legs

8:30 6 med. egg whites, 1 slice cheese, 2 slices wheat (w/ butter), 1 cup oats, 1 cups skim

10:30 shake (21gr whey, pb)

1:15 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage, .5 cup applesauce, 1 granola bar

3:15 shake (21 gr whey), 1 apple

6:30 post wo shake (1 cup gatorade, 42 grams whey)

7:30pm 11oz steak, 1 cups yams, 1 cup white rice 

9:30 1 cup oats, 1 shake (1 cup skim, 21gr whey, pb, .5 banana)

12:30 shake (1 cup skim, 21 gr whey, pb)


----------



## bigbrownbear (Nov 6, 2003)

hey bro, i'd starting eatin some more food, i'd waste away on your diet and im only 184,

i shoot for 400g protein daily
around 50-100g of fats
400g of carbs on workouts days
less than 100g of carbs on non workout days
plus i have good cheat day once per week

and i put on 0.5 - 1lb per week


----------



## Flex (Nov 6, 2003)

...if you're judging by that last day, thats not what i'm eating. like i stated above, i just cut and paste other days, then change it as i go along, its easier than typing the whole frickin thing out every single day.......check Thurs. Nov 6 tonite when i'm done, then tell me what you think..............thanks bear..........


----------



## Flex (Nov 7, 2003)

Fri Nov 7,  wo off
9:00 6 med. egg whites, 1 slice cheese, 2 slices wheat (w/ butter), 1 cup oats, 1 cups skim

12:00 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage, .5 cup applesauce, 1 granola bar

2:15 shake (1 cup skim, 21gr whey, pb), 1 granola bar

5pm 4oz ground beef, 1/3 cup of pasta

7pm 8oz chix, 1 cup white rice, 1 can cream of mushroom soup

9:15 3 servings pancakes, 6 med. eggs (4 whites, 2 whole), 1 cup skim

11:15 shake (21gr whey, pb)

12


----------



## gr81 (Nov 8, 2003)

the carbs, the carbs, carbs! where are the carbs man. you sre not eating enough, not even close. your meal frequency if a good rate but you need to judt about doubel those kcals, if not more! I bte i fyou total taht up you aren't even at 3k for tha day. with what you are running you should be working your weay over 6kcals IMO. You aren' tgonna gain with the "supps" unless you eat. Shit you should be out eating Big Macs and ice cream. OK not really but EAT. you can get away with being a litl emore lax  so you can get in cals while on. that is the best part about it. the only source of carbs you are getting in the first half of the dsay is a cup of oats. Start working those cals up slowly. they need to be higher. and J'bo is right, more meat! instead of 4 oz of beef, eat double that, double up on the chicken breasts to. EFA's


----------



## Flex (Nov 8, 2003)

i'm eating about every 2 hrs, so i dont eat AS much, but i do get a decent amount of carbs......wheat bread, pb, white rice, pancakes, skiim milk, pasta, oatmeal, yams/veggies.....but i realize i gotta up them even more......i'll work on that.........


----------



## Flex (Nov 8, 2003)

Sat Nov 8,    weight 223                    wo back
10:00 3 med. egg whites, 1 slices wheat (w/ butter)

1:15 post wo shake (1 cup gatorade, 42 grams whey

2:00 16oz chicken, 2 cups canned veggies, 1/3lb pasta

4:00 shake (21gr whey), 1 granola bar

6:15 16oz chicken, 2 cups mixed veggies, 2 cups tatertots

9:30  1 can tuna w/mayo, 1 cup ff cottage, 1 cup peaches

2:00am shake (1 cup skim, 21gr whey, pb)


----------



## gr81 (Nov 8, 2003)

count up your totals for each day bud, you will see that you need to bump them WAAAYYY up. remember you need to take advantage of thet fact that your body is always in an anabolic state! that's what is so great about it man. eat eat eat!


----------



## Flex (Nov 9, 2003)

Sun Nov 9,   weight 226.5              wo chest

11:00 6 med. egg whites, 2 slice cheese, 1 wheat bagel (w/ butter), 1 cup oats, 1 cups skim

1:00 11oz chicken, 2 cups mixed veggies, 1/3lb pasta

3:45 shake (1 cup skim, 21gr whey, pb), 1 granola bar

7:15pm pwo shake (1 cup gatorade, 42gr whey)

8:30 8oz chicken, 1 cup white rice, 1.5 cup spinach

10:30 6 med eggs (2 whole, 4 whites), 2 servings pancakes, 1 cup skim

12:30 shake (1 cup skim, 21gr whey, pb)


----------



## gr81 (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't mean to seem like I am harping on you bro but I think you need to be eating more, specifically post workout. All I see is a shake and some gatorade. For the first two hrs after your WO you should be eating as much as possible. YOu need to be eating something high on the glycemic index as well. If you wanna gain the weight that you say you do then it ain't gonna come from no where. It takes about 3k (roundabout number, I forget the specific number) cals just for a pound of muscle or something like that. you need to be stuffing yourself after training. The food is the most important part of that weight you wanna gain, trust me on that.


----------



## bigbrownbear (Nov 10, 2003)

yeah bro without sounding too harsh 

your diet looks like something i would put an old lady on who wants to lean up.

EAT BRO, EAT 

FOR EXAMPLE IM 185 AND I EAT 15 EGG WHITES AND 3 YOLKS FOR BREAKFAST.


----------



## Flex (Nov 10, 2003)

Mon Nov 10      weight                 wo arms


9:00 6 med. egg whites, 2 slice cheese, 1 wheat bagel (w/ butter), 1 cup oats, 1 cups skim

11:30 shake (21gr whey)

2:00 pwo shake (1 cup gatorade, 42gr whey)

3:00 8oz chicken, 1 cup rice, 1 can tuna, 1.5 cup spinach, 1 can cream of mushroom soup

4:00 shake ( 1cup skim, 21gr whey, pb)

7:00 1 apple

8:00 15oz steak, 3.5 cups yams, 3 slices wheat w/ butter

10:00 2 servings pancakes w/syrup, 4 med eggs (2 whole, 2white), 2 cups skim

12:30am 1 cup cottage cheese w/ .5 cup applesauce, shake (1 cup skim, 21gr whey, pb)


----------



## Flex (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bigbrownbear *_
> yeah bro without sounding too harsh
> 
> your diet looks like something i would put an old lady on who wants to lean up.
> ...



i think you guys are looking at my daily eating  before i update it. i update it as the day goes on. check today (mon the 10th) tonite when i'm all done. then give me some suggestions. thanks guys...Aj


----------



## gr81 (Nov 10, 2003)

Flex, I think it would be beneficial for you to total up you daily intake for a week or so, just to see caloric wise where you are at. That makes it easier to see where you are at and how you can go about increasing totals. I bet your protien totals are not that much more than 200 from what I can see. They should be at least at 300, at least. Remember one of the benefits of the supps you are taking is increased protien synthesis, take advantage of that for gods sake. For your shakes for instance, unless you are slamming one down every half hr or so you can bump it up from 21grms to 40 at least. Your body can absorb more than 20 grms at a time. same with the carbs. take your totals, you will be glad you did.


----------



## Flex (Nov 10, 2003)

i'd do that, i just have no idea how much protien/carbs/fat are in chicken/steak/hamburger you know........is there somewhere that lists that shit, cuz i am very curious..........

as for the shakes, thats 21 grams from whey powder, plus at least 8 from milk, plus whatever from the peanut butter, which is about 40 total (plus 3 different sources of protein).......


----------



## bigbrownbear (Nov 11, 2003)

Flex do your homework bro

before you try blindly and waste 6 months of your life gaining very little.

Use www.fitday.com 

and if u want mass or get ripped dont eat more than 6/7 times daily and eat more - your totals are way too low, and your post workout meals are way too small - EAT EAT EAT EAT EATEATEATEATEATEATEATEATEAT

HOW MANY TIMES DO WE AND GR81 HAVE TO TELL U.

IVE UNSUBSCRIBED FROM THIS POST - AS OF NOW -


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2003)

actually i've been making great gains, getting bigger and leaner at the same time. 

and considering you're 185 and i'm about 225 i think i'm doing something right buddy.

thanks for unsubscribing, its about time


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2003)

Tues Nov 11  wo off


9:00 6 med. egg whites, 2 slice cheese, 1 wheat bagel (w/ butter), 1 cup oats, 1 cups skim

11:00 shake (21gr whey, pb)

1:00 .5lb pasta, 1 can tuna, 1.75cup veggies, 1 granola bar

3:00 shake (1 cup skim, 21gr whey, pb), 1 granola bar

5:30 8oz broundbeef, 3.5 cups  yams, 1.75 cups mixed veggies

9:00 4 eggs (2 white, 2 whole), 3 cups pancakes w/syrup, 2 cups skim

12:30 shake (1 cup skim, 21gr whey, pb)


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

Flex,
What are your macros for the day?


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2003)

well, this is for Tues Nov, 11........

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams cals %total 
Total: 4835 
Fat:       105 943 20% 
Sat:        38 338 7% 
Poly:       17 149 3% 
Mono:     40 362 8% 
Carbs:  725 2672 58% 
Fiber:      57  0     0% 
Protein: 253 1010 22% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0 

this doesnt include 3 scoops of whey, which add 60gr protein, 30 carb and about 400 cals


so for totals, thats over 5,000 cals........aobut 300 protein, 750 of carb and 100 of fat......

what else do i need???


----------



## gr81 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bigbrownbear *_
> and if u want mass or get ripped dont eat more than 6/7 times daily and eat more - your totals are way too low, and your post workout meals are way too small - EAT EAT EAT EAT EATEATEATEATEATEATEATEATEAT




first of all man, if you can't be polite to teh homie Flex then don't post in here. Secong I totally disagree about your comment regarding not eatign more than 6/7 times. He should be eating about 7-9 meals/day, just eating more. You don't want to sacrifice a higher total for less frequency. keep that frequency up there and just up the size of the meals buddy. Its all good. I aggre that the totals are too low though man. He is right about the not taking advantage of your situation. There is a time to be super clean about the diet, and there is a time to be not so clean. Still dedicated but not nitpicky. Now is that time. From the meals you are eating it looks to me like you are afraid of lsoing those abs. You can't be afraid to gain some BF when bulking man. throw on those long sleave shirts and go to work for a few months, worry later about being lean. but hey, good times, right !


----------



## Flex (Nov 12, 2003)

Wed Nov 12 weight 224.5 wo calves/shoulders


10:00 shake (21gr whey), 2 slices wheat

12:45 shake (1.5 cup cran, 42grm whey)

1:45 .5lb pasta, 1 can tuna, 1.5cup spinach

4:15 1 cup cottage cheese, .5 cup peaches, 1 cup oats

630 shake (1 cup skim, 21gr whey, pb), 1 wheat bagel

9:30 8oz ground beef, 2 slices wheat, 1.5cups spinach

12:30 shake (1 cup skim, 21gr whey, pb)


----------



## Flex (Nov 12, 2003)

thanks gr, i appreciate your help playa. (nice new quote.......Tony is our boy haha)

i just dont know what else to eat you know....yesterday (tues), i ate about 5,000 cals like you can see above (i posted the totals).........i mean i eat pasta, rice, chicken, steak, ground beef........and everyone tells me to eat more, but what other "bulking" shit is there? 

i'd would rather keep the abs, but if they have to go, they gotta go haha.........but to be honest, the last few months i have been eating like a pig and slowly gaining weight, yet my abs are becoming better and better (ever since i learned to do them correctly.......go figure)


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Tues Nov 11  wo off
> 
> 
> ...



Overall your diet looks good.  You have ZILCH for Omega 3 which I really think you should add.  Check out Fish Oil caps and I would add in about 20 caps. per day spread out.  You sound like your a hard gainer.  How much weight have you gained.  You should try for 2lbs a week anymore than that and it will on be ugly fat.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> thanks gr, i appreciate your help playa. (nice new quote.......Tony is our boy haha)
> 
> i just dont know what else to eat you know....yesterday (tues), i ate about 5,000 cals like you can see above (i posted the totals).........i mean i eat pasta, rice, chicken, steak, ground beef........and everyone tells me to eat more, but what other "bulking" shit is there?
> ...




no doubt my man, I ain't gonna listen to some guy try and bash you in your own thread like that. As far as what else to eat, don't be afraid to throw in a few sloppier meals. Like for instance take one day out of the week, preferably before leg day, and eat likie double the cals. Throw in whatever your favorite food is and just throw it back. That way you have lots of extra to burn the next day during legs. Besides that, instead of 1 cup of rice, make it 1.5 or two. I totally agree with Jodi also regarding the protien levels. Your body can absorb more than 21 grms of protien, especially with protien synthesis in overdrive like it is. Oh and you can gain more than 2 lbs/week. Normally I would agree with her but you case is different. you can put on more than that. The abs gotta go, it is time. Time to bulk my friend, do it right


----------



## Flex (Nov 12, 2003)

alright, thanks kid.

i'll try to eat more, i mean it seems like thats all i do haha. i eat, then right after i'm done i'm thinking about what i'm gonna eat 2hrs later. 

the shakes i drink are more than 21 gr. i get at least 8 more from the milk (i usually use a little more than a cup of skim per shake), plus whatever extra protien from pb. so i'm guessin i'm getting almost 40gr per shake.............


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2003)

> Oh and you can gain more than 2 lbs/week. Normally I would agree with her but you case is different. you can put on more than that.


Sure you can gain more but it will mostly be fat


----------



## gr81 (Nov 13, 2003)

generally you are right Jodi, I absolutely agree with ya but his situation is a bit different, trust..


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 13, 2003)

Looks like your being very dedicated here with your diet and training flex. Good job! If you can afford it, I would also up the protein to at least 40g in the shakes. You get minimal protein from the PB and Milk, your body doesn't utilize it all from those sources. You can prob easily take in 50g of protein per meal with your supps, and goals right now! 

If you get a chance, I'd like to see your training program just to see what your doing and how your improving. It might help motivate you a bit more too to post it in here, I know it helped me. Good luck man!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> generally you are right Jodi, I absolutely agree with ya but his situation is a bit different, trust..


And why would you say this?


----------



## Flex (Nov 13, 2003)

Thurs Nov 14 weight  225.5 wo legs

8:30 6 med eggs whites, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup oats, 1 cup skim

11:15 shake (42gr whey, pb, 1 cup skim), 1 granola bar

1:15 1 cup ff cottage cheese, wheat bagel

5:30 shake (1 cup cran, 42gr whey)

6:45 .5lb pasta, 1 can tuna

9:45 1 can ff cottage, .5 cup peaches, 1 wheat bagel

12:45 shake (1 cup skim, 42 gr whey, pb)


----------



## Flex (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Looks like your being very dedicated here with your diet and training flex. Good job! If you can afford it, I would also up the protein to at least 40g in the shakes. You get minimal protein from the PB and Milk, your body doesn't utilize it all from those sources. You can prob easily take in 50g of protein per meal with your supps, and goals right now!
> 
> If you get a chance, I'd like to see your training program just to see what your doing and how your improving. It might help motivate you a bit more too to post it in here, I know it helped me. Good luck man!



thanks rock, i really appreciate the support man 

i'll prob start throwing in another scoop to my shakes. i go through a tub every 2-3 weeks, and i'm in college now, so money's tight, but hey its all worth it right?

my split was 4 days on, 1 off. but i recently changed it to 3 on, 1 off, 2 on 1 off (back/forearms, chest/calves, off, arms/forearms, shoulders/calves, legs).

if you want my routine, pm me and i'll give it to ya. its just too much of a hassle to write down exactly what exercises/reps/sets i do etc.


----------



## Flex (Nov 14, 2003)

Fri Nov 14          wo off

6:30 6 med eggs whites, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup oats, 1 cup skim

11:30 roast beef, 2 slices pumper., 4oz turkey, mashed pot, 1 cup peas, 1 cup peaches, 24oz skim, 3 choc. chip cookies

2:30 1 can tuna, 2 slices white, 10 cookies

6:00 chicken, broccoli, potatos

9:00 .5lb pasta, 1 can tuna

11:30 2 slices wheat, shake (1 cup skim, 42gr whey, pb), 1 cup ff cottage, .5 cup applesauce


----------



## Flex (Nov 14, 2003)

Sat Nov 15 weight 229       wo back

11:00 4 Jumbo egg whites, 2 slices cheese, 1 cup oats, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup skim

1:15 8oz steak, 1 cup white rice, 1.75 cup mixed veggies

4:00 wheat bagel, 1 cup cottage, .5 cup applesauce

8:00 shake (42gr whey, 1 cup cran)

9:00 12oz chix, 1.75 cup mixed veggies, 2 slices wheat

12:00 shake (1 cup skim, 42gr whey, pb)

1:30 14oz chix


----------



## Flex (Nov 16, 2003)

Sun Nov 16 weight 231 wo chest calves

11:00 4 Jumbo egg whites, 2 slices cheese, 1 cup oats, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup skim

12:15 2 turkey sand, 1 cup soup

3:00 10oz chix, 1 cup cottage, .5 cup applesauce

6:15 shake (42gr whey, 1 cup cran)

7:00 4oz chix

8:00 14oz steak, 1 cup pasta, 1 cup potatos, 1 cup broccoli

11:00 1 cup pancake mix, 2 jumbo eggs (1 whole, 1 white), 1 cup skim

1:00 shake (21gr whey, pb)


----------



## Flex (Nov 17, 2003)

Mon Nov 17  wo off

8:30 4 Jumbo egg whites, 2 slices cheese, 1 cup oats, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup skim

12:15 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage, 1 cup peaches, 1 cup white rice, 1 can campbell's chix noodle

4:15 8oz chix, 3.5 cups yams, 1.75 cups mixed veggies

6:30 shake (1 cup skim, 42gr whey, pb, .5 banana)

9:00 .5lb pasta, 1.75 cup mixed veggies

12:00 shake (1 cup skim, 42gr whey, pb)


----------



## Flex (Nov 18, 2003)

Tues Nov 18 weight 231 wo arms

8:30 4 Jumbo egg whites, 2 slices cheese, 1 cup oats, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup skim

11:00 shake (21gr whey, pb)

1:00 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff yogurt, 1 cup white rice, 1 can campbell's cream of mushroom

4:00 shake (1 cup skim, 21gr whey, .5banana, pb)

5:30 8oz chix, 1/4lb pasta, 2 slices wheat

8:30 1 granola bar

11:00 shake (1 cup cran, 42gr whey)

11:30 8oz steak, 3.5 cups yams

1:00 shake (1cup skim, 21gr whey, pb, .5banana)


----------



## Flex (Nov 18, 2003)

Wed Nov 19 weight 228.5  wo shoulders

10:30 2 Jumbo egg whites, 1 cup ff yogurt, 2 slices wheat

2:30 shake (1 cup cran, 42gr whey)

3:00 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage, .5 cup applesauce, 1 cup white rice, 1 can campbel's cream of mush

5:30 2 cups pasta, 1 can tuna

9:00 12" steak sub w/double meat, .5qt white rice

11:30 1 cup oats, shake (1cup skim, 21gr whey, pb)


----------



## Flex (Nov 19, 2003)

Thurs Nov 20 weight 231.5 wo legs

8:30 4 Jumbo egg whites,2 slice wheat, 1 cup oats, 1 cup skim

11:00 shake (21gr whey, pb), 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage, .5 applesauce

1:15 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff yogurt

5:45 shake (1 cup cran, 42gr whey)

6:45 16oz fish baked, 3.5 cups yams, 1.75 cups mixed veggies

9:30 shake (1 cup skim, 21gr whey, pb, .5 banana), 2 slices wheat, 1 cup oats, 1 cup ff yogurt

12:30 shake (1 cup skim, 42gr whey, pb)


----------



## gr81 (Nov 20, 2003)

Hey flex, how come you don't post any WO info, I would be interested in seeing what your routines are lookin like man. Drop it for us playa. Id your strength getting up there like it should be? let it be known


----------



## Flex (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Hey flex, how come you don't post any WO info, I would be interested in seeing what your routines are lookin like man. Drop it for us playa. Id your strength getting up there like it should be? let it be known



The reason i dont post my w.o. cuz it takes long enough as it is to post my eating for the day haha.

here's my routine though.........
(typically do 4 sets for each ex., and 3 or 4 ex. per bp)
day
1
 back, forearms
-back: usually do any 4 ex. w/3 or 4 sets of: bent rows, seated rows, tbars, wide chins, close chins etc. then most of the time do deads at the end, sometimes goodmornings/stiff legged deads
-forearms: (which are already good), 3 sets of wrist curls

2 
calves, chest, abs
-calves: 2 ex: either on leg press, seated machine, hack squat machine
-chest: 4 ex, 4 sets each....flat bb, incline bb, dips, cable cross, flys

3 
OFF (w/abs) or arms (bi's, tri's, forearms and abs)

4 
(if i took day 3 off, then arms. if i did arms on day 3, day 4 is off w/abs)

5 
calves, shoulders, traps

6 
legs
any 4: squats, front squats, leg press, hack squats, leg ext. 
then leg curls, 1 legged leg curls or stiff legged deads
7 
OFF (w/abs) 

my strenght is going up as well as weight (started at around 212, now 231).

it seems like every bp is getting much stronger except my arms, which kinda suck, but i notice they are getting bigger
my calves are getting huge (they were already good in teh first place). my back is getting much stronger as well as bigger. my chest is gettting a tad bigger and much stronger. shoulders are stronger but not noticeably bigger. legs bigger and stronger.


----------



## Flex (Nov 21, 2003)

Fri Nov 23  wo off


9:00 4 Jumbo egg whites, 2 slice wheat, 1 cup oats, 1 cup skim

12:00 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage, .5 applesauce

3:00 10oz baked fish, 1.75 cups mixed veggies, .5qt white rice

6:00 protein bar

7:00 4 taco bell chalupas (2 steak, 2 chix)

9:00 shake (1 cup skim, 42gr whey, pb)

12:30 shake (1 cup skim, 42gr whey, pb, .5 banana)


----------



## Flex (Nov 22, 2003)

Sat Nov 24 wo back/forearms

11:00 5 Jumbo egg whites, 2 slice wheat, 1 cup oats, 1 cup skim

4:00 pwo protein drink

5:00 12" chix cutlet sub, dinner salad

7:30 shake (1 cup skim, 42gr whey, pb, .5 banana), 2 slices wheat

9:30 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cc w/.5 cup applesauce

12:30 shake (1 cup skim, 42gr whey, pb, .5 banana)


----------



## Flex (Nov 22, 2003)

Sun Nov 25                      wo calves/chest

9:30 4 egg whites, 2 slices wheat

12:30 pwo shake (42gr whey)

2:00 12" sub, mussels, stew

5:00 16oz steak, sweet potatoes, peas

7:45 1 cup oats, shake ( 1cup skim, 21gr whey, 1 banana, pb)

10:30 1 can tuna w/mayo, 1 cup cc w/ .5 cup applesauce, 1 granola bar, wheat thins

1:00 shake (1 cup cran, 21gr whey, .5 banana, pb)


----------



## gr81 (Nov 28, 2003)

did you disappear man, ha ha. how was your turkey day? haven't seen ya post here in a bit, thought I would drop a line.


----------



## Flex (Nov 30, 2003)

it was good thanks bro, hope youre was great as well. 

my computer is at school, and since i was at home for the week break, i couldnt type my diet. i did eat a shitload over break though (on thanksgiving day, i ate a huge plate every 2 hours).


anyways, as far as my physique, i havent weighed myself in a week, but i get to tommorow. i def. put on size, but at the same time i'm staying pretty lean for some reason, even though i eat my face off. thats the opposite of what it does to most people...bloating the shit outta them.

oh well. i'm prob. gonna post my weight still for my own records, but i dont think i'm gonna post my diet, i think i'm gonna kill this post cuz i think it may be why im getting overwhelmed. having to remember and write exactly what i ate at what time etc.
so i think from now on i'll just put my weight........thanks for everyone's help and advice. hopefully i'll have pics soon, then you can give me some real criticism.


----------



## Flex (Dec 1, 2003)

Mon, Dec. 1   weight 227.5 (after wo)      wo  arms/forearms/abs


----------



## Flex (Dec 3, 2003)

Tues 2     weight 231 wo calves/shoulders

Wed 3    weight 227 wo legs

Thurs 4 off

Fri 5        weight 230 back/forearms

Sat  6    weight 230 calves/chest

Sun 7    sick (FUUUUUUCK), weight prob down to 220

Mon 8  "                                  "

Tues 9  "                                  "

Wed  10 "                                    "will i ever get better???

Thurs 11 feeling better, actually weight 229.5 after not eating very much and sweating a shitload

Fri 12

Sat 13

Sun 14

Mon 15 I'M BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## Flex (Jan 21, 2004)

jan 20                                     221.5


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

Good to see your finally back from your long vacation!  Thats a nice weight there too... Whats you BF% at now that you sat on your duff eating christmas cookies and fudge all vacation?  hahaha


----------



## Flex (Jan 23, 2004)

jan 23: 222lb

ya, its nice to be back. if i had to guess, i'd say about 10%. 

...and no, i wasnt eating cookies and fudge all vaca haha, just lots of cereal and whatever else i could find in my parents house....


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 24, 2004)

u stay in the dorms right bro? i was wondering what u do for food..do u cook ur own??


----------



## Flex (Jan 27, 2004)

jan 26  224lb

jan 27 221lb


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> jan 26  224lb
> 
> jan 27 221lb



why the sudden drop in weight in one day?? 
time of day u weighed urself?


----------



## Flex (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> u stay in the dorms right bro? i was wondering what u do for food..do u cook ur own??



nah bro, i live off campus. groceries run me $80 every week and a half. i eat great while i'm at school cuz i can get nothing but BB foods.

when i'm home, i gotta eat whatever mommy gets. and i feel bad eating her outta house and home cuz my dad and my bro eat nearly as much as me.......


----------



## Flex (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> why the sudden drop in weight in one day??
> time of day u weighed urself?



ya, i'd say so.

my weight fluctuates everyday. depending on how much water i drink, how much i eat, what time i weight myself....

actually, the 224 was weighted officially @the doctors office, so i'm assuming its correct. today i weighed myself @the school gym, and its an electronic scale, so maybe its off.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Workouts... Meal plans...  C'mon Flex UPDATE!  Because if you dont the Panthers are sure to rape the Patriots!


----------



## Flex (Jan 27, 2004)

ha, watch yourself Premo.......

i tried doin that.........writing down everything i ate. but it was waaaay too much of a hassle. it was too overwhelming.

plus, i eat teh same thing EVERYDAY.

so here it is.....

meal 1....4 jumbo egg whites, 2 slices wheat, .5 cup oats, shake (1 cup skim, 23gr whey)

meal 2...1 can tuna, mayo, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage cheese w/applesauce

meal 3...pwo shake (46gr whey) and 1 cup cran 

meal 4...steak/chix/hamburg, yams or white rice, and a green veggie

meal 5 chix sandwich, wheat bagel, shake

meal 6 shake


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey Flex, journal is looking good man! Keep up the hard work. I am wondering bro what are your stats? Age, height, weight, etc.

Also, ever consider posting your exercises and weights/sets? Would be nice to see exactly what youre doing. Thanks man.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

MonStar--  Why you always wondering what kind of weight people are pushing?  You got a complex or something? haha


----------



## Flex (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Hey Flex, journal is looking good man! Keep up the hard work. I am wondering bro what are your stats? Age, height, weight, etc.
> 
> Also, ever consider posting your exercises and weights/sets? Would be nice to see exactly what youre doing. Thanks man.



22yrs old, 5'11"3/4, 220-225 (fluctuates daily)

my split looks like so...
Day 
1 Back, forearms, abs
2 Calves, chest, cardio (10 min on the bike is all i can stand)
3 Bi's, Tri's, forearms, abs
4 OFF
5 Calves, Shoulders, Traps, abs
6 Quads, Hams, cardio
7 OFF
repeat

I've been doing Gopro's routine lately, i like it cuz it avoids staleness of doing the same thing over and over. Therefore, its tough to post the weights i use. Week 1 i go heavy, week 2 i go medium and pyramid, and week 3 i go lighter/shock. 

I go by the "No-routine" routine, meaning i switch exercize order, reps, sets, rest, shock everything every single workout. Can't let that body adapt....


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

> MonStar-- Why you always wondering what kind of weight people are pushing? You got a complex or something? haha


Just looking for some competition, that's all.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Just looking for some competition, that's all.



In the strength dept.?  You a powerlifter?


----------



## Flex (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, strength wise....
i'm better in strength "endurance" than i am in max sets.....

Deadlift: 405x9, 455x5

Bench: 315x3, 350x1, 225x15-20

Squat: 365x8 (w/o weight belt), 405x7 (w/weight belt), 315x15-20


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Flex have you eliminated your weight belt totally?
After reading what Vanity and Mudge wrote, mine is gone to the wind...


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Well, strength wise....
> i'm better in strength "endurance" than i am in max sets.....
> 
> ...



VERY nice!!


----------



## Flex (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Flex have you eliminated your weight belt totally?
> After reading what Vanity and Mudge wrote, mine is gone to the wind...



Nah bro. 
i actually never had one to begin with. It was just at my home gym a few weeks ago, some dude wanted to squat with me, and he suggested i use his weight belt. It suprised me how much of a "boost" it gives your squat.

Since then, i don't use one anymore. It's kinda depressing being able to do 405x7 w/ a belt, and w/o one only 365x8

p.s. Thanks Jen

today's weight:221.5 I swear that electronic scale must be wrong! I eat and eat and eat and eat and it doesnt freakin go up haha


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh... I forgot LOL   Maybe you need to eat more? haha  I have somethin thats pretty funny... ill PM it to ya.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> 
> today's weight:221.5 I swear that electronic scale must be wrong! I eat and eat and eat and eat and it doesnt freakin go up haha



only 1 reason why... your not eating ENOUGH. 
eat a jar of PB for me eh! its pretty darn calorie dense!


----------



## Flex (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> only 1 reason why... your not eating ENOUGH.
> eat a jar of PB for me eh! its pretty darn calorie dense!



Well, i guess its almost good that i put on mass slowly (as strange as that sounds), cuz i believe its lean muscle mass anyways, instead of just stored fat........


----------



## Flex (Jan 30, 2004)

Fri, jan 30  219.5lb SHIT!!!

weight is going the wrong way.......


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Thats no good...  I on the other hand am steadily gaining   2Lbs a week.  Getting mighty f'king sick of chicken though...


----------



## Flex (Jan 30, 2004)

no shit bro.

its so frustrating, cuz i eat my ass off all day long................COME ON WEIGHT


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 31, 2004)

Now I see why you have that superman Icon, you are Buffed man.
Looks like you can do nothing but get stronger reading your journal, Nice freaking work.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 1, 2004)

Damn Flex, still not a bad weight if you're maintaining 220ish. What is your height and bodyfat %? Have you ever, or are you currently on anabolics or prohormones?


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

Ya, i'm maintaining 220ish, but would like it to just keep raising (wouldnt everyone).

I just posted pics for the first time, check 'em out bro. I'm a hair under 6' (i always though i was almost 6'1"), and again about 220ish.

I freakin eat my ass off all day long, but i guess its still not enough...

anyone know how many grams of protein i should be taking in? i've heard 1, 1.5 and 2x your body weight.............anyone know exactly?


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by trailrix *_
> Now I see why you have that superman Icon, you are Buffed man.
> Looks like you can do nothing but get stronger reading your journal, Nice freaking work.



Thanks TR-
i appreciate it buddy. But i'm far from Superman haha.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

Flex, I take in anywhere from 2grams and up.  I think 1gram per Lb is a good maintenance.  But if you want to grow then you should have more.

How bout them Pats huh?


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

Mon, Feb 2 weight 221

well, i'm not sure exactly how much protein i eat, but this is what i ate today........

8:30am 4 jumbo egg whites, 1 slice cheese, english muffin, 1/4cup grits, protien shake (1cup skim, 23gr whey) =about 50gr protein

11am 1 can tuna w/mayo, chopped celery, 2 slices wheat, 1 cup ff cottage cheese, 1/3can mixed fruit =about 60gr protein

2pm wheat bagel, frozen chix sandwich, 1 slice cheese, shake (1 cup skim, 46gr whey) =about 60 or so gr

5:00 shake (1 cup water, 21gr whey) =20gr

7:45 pwo shake (1 cup cran, 69gr whey, creatine) =70gr

8:30 .75lb chix, 1 box stuffing =no idea how much is in chix

11:00 pancakes, syrup, shake (1cup skim, 46 whey) =50gr

adding that up, i'd say its over 300gr protein........


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

pancakes? syrup? stuffing?  I hate you!! lol 
Id def say your getting your protein requirments though.


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2004)

Feb 3 weight:221lb

did chest today. wish i had a digi camera. i did high reps/shock, and my chest got so blown up. this is the time i need to be takin' pics.......


----------



## Flex (Feb 4, 2004)

Feb 4

i weighed myself w/ a different scale in the morning, said 223.

i'm going to the gym and will weight myself later today. i figure since i'll have more food and water in my system later, if the scale says less than 223, its light a few pounds......


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

Take a 45lb plate or a dumbell and weigh it on the scale.  That will tell you if it is off or not.


----------



## Flex (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Take a 45lb plate or a dumbell and weigh it on the scale.  That will tell you if it is off or not.



wow, you are a freakin genius 
what a good idea

i weighed myself today at night, after a few more meals/water than i had when i weighed myself in the morning, and it read 221. now i know for sure its off.

friday i'll throw a 25lb plate on it and see how far its off.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

I only weigh myself before eating or drinking anything


----------



## Flex (Feb 6, 2004)

Thurs Feb 5 weight 219.5

that damn scale!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

LOL... your shittin too much bro hahaha 

Oh.. I was also up another LB


----------



## Flex (Feb 7, 2004)

i know, i better stop taking so many #2's

had McD's breakfast this morning, and gonna eat my face off all day.

Come ooooooon weight scale........


----------



## Flex (Feb 7, 2004)

219lb today, Sat, Feb 7

STUPID F$CKIN SCALE


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2004)

Mon Feb 9

221.5lb

good back workout.....

deads: 135x8, 225x6, 315x6, 405x4, 465x2, 465x1, 405x6

close grip chins: 80x8, on the chinning bar:body weightx8,6,6

bent rows: 135x8, 135x13, 135x12, 135x12

one arm bench rows 50x6, 65x13, 65x11

forearms 45x8, 95x8, 95x6

abs 3x25 crunches

now i gotta EAT EAT EAT


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Did you ever check the scale with a DB?


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2004)

not yet......

but i weighed myself on a different elec. scale, and it said i was a few lbs heavier.......which is a good sign...


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

Keep it up! you'll grow give it time! I wish I had your metabolism!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

Stop weighing yourself everyday, its not healthy 

you get too hung up on what basically is water weight changes

wait at least a week to get back on it (trust me, i used to weigh myself every single day, sometimes more than once a day)


----------



## Flex (Feb 12, 2004)

i feel like absolute dog shit today. my heart is broken  

well, let's see if i can get through a few classes and work, then i'm napping before i unleash hell at the gym


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Whats up bro?  
Oh, and I find Far Beyond Driven to have the hardest hits.  Love that album.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

nice deads, flex..I got 405 up a couple times...was slow..and HEAVY!
hey uh...you're kinda big...


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> i feel like absolute dog shit today. my heart is broken


girl problems???


----------



## Flex (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Whats up bro?
> Oh, and I find Far Beyond Driven to have the hardest hits.  Love that album.



I LOVE the CFH.......Best metal band EVER


----------



## Flex (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> nice deads, flex..I got 405 up a couple times...was slow..and HEAVY!
> hey uh...you're kinda big...



nice bro 

the most i've ever done 405 is 9x's. then my back starts caving in haha.

my w.o. up there, i used 405 as a "jumper" set to get to 465 (in other words, i didnt fail the first time @405)


----------



## Flex (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> girl problems???



thats an understatement


----------



## Flex (Feb 14, 2004)

Sat Feb 14....

heavy leg day....

squat 425x2 (most ever)


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 14, 2004)

alright putting up some good numbers there bro


----------



## Flex (Feb 15, 2004)

thanks bro..

the 1st one i got completely by myself. rep #2 i got down all the way, and started thinking "oh fuck" haha. my buddy had to help me out a tad, but i ended up getting it up (afterall, how much can a spotter actually help you by putting his arms under mine when squatting)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

damn! Nice weight! I did 405 in a 'partial' to feel the weights before. (no spotter, just set the safety bars high enough to get the partial out and back up..man, THAT Was HEAVY!
Good job!


----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks burner......

like i said, i got the 1st one. then the second was i got all the way down, and started thinkin "OH SHIT" haha....

that was on sat......today my legs are f$ckin killin' me..

how will i ever deadlift?? haha


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

give it a couple days..the hit it!
Did you read what I did on last squat day? I got stuck underneath my squat weight..that was embarrassing...

Almost as bad as years ago..the firs time I tried 315...I unracked it, got ready to go..and the weight shifted forward..and my spotter wasn't ready for what happened: It went on forward, then slamed down..luckily I had safety bars there too...as I get slammed to the floor! Talk abotu a loud CRASH! of course..ALL eyes in the area were on me...had to leave..


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 16, 2004)

u weren't at a 24 hour were you??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

me? nope. worlds.
the other pussy gym....
kinda funny...they have a HUGE gorilla as their mascott..but they play celine dione during the day " to not offend the older members'...


----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2004)

decent back day........

deaded 405x9, 405x6, 405x4 

after i finish deadlifting, my lower back burns so fuckin bad i have a hard time doing bent rows/tbar rows.......

one positive though..........scale said 221.5 (after my w.o.....which is even better)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

Stop weighing yourself all the time 

I was just wondering, when you need are in need of a shower do your friends call you "funk flex"


----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2004)

i can't help it......i gotta weight myself haha


you're sooooooooo funny haha.....actually they call me "Swamp Mass" haha jk


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

thats good, funk flex is an idiot anyway


----------



## Flex (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Stop weighing yourself all the time
> 
> I was just wondering, when you need are in need of a shower do your friends call you "funk flex"



didnt weight myself today and today i smelled like roses wwhen i finished working out thank you very much 

good calf w.o.

decent chest strenght, great chest pump .....
bench 275x10, 285x8, 285x6


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

Good boy, now run along to the showers funk flex


----------



## Flex (Feb 17, 2004)

i already told you missy:

even though my shirt, shorts, boxers and socks are soaking wet, i smell like a bouquet of roses after my workouts.


----------



## Flex (Feb 17, 2004)

I got new pics comin' ladies and gents.......of me and my boy Kev

you'll see why i don't consider myself big when u see him 
(except i got him on legs and calves..........he's got "black people HUGE upper body/skinny leg and calves" syndrome)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> (he's got "black people HUGE upper body/skinny leg and calves" syndrome)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

I've seen white people with that problem


----------



## Flex (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I've seen white people with that problem



not me if that's what you're refering to 

you'll see pretty soon..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

no not you dearie, this kid shawn at my school gym has it sooooo bad

I used to try dropping subtle hints about working his legs..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I used to try dropping subtle hints about working his legs..



Like clucking? mwahahaha


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Like clucking? mwahahaha



 no, but I always made sure to tell him when it was leg day for me and how great leg day is LOL

Today was leg day, tomorrow fluffy will hate me..


----------



## Flex (Feb 18, 2004)

me and my buddies had a running joke that goes as follows....

one of your buddies "jimbo" is like 6'0", looks like he weighs 80lb. He is RAIL thin. anyway, he started cmoing to the gym w/my other roomies (he and my other roomies couldnt handle my wo's).

anyways, we always joked around that he should just get his legs HUGE (im talking Platz huge), and keep his upper body the bony, scrawny way it is...........be the opposite of 90% of BB's hahahahaha


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

I always want to smack skinny guys who do cardio!

STOP BURNING OFF YOUR LBM! I want to scream at them

*pulls out her hair*


----------



## Flex (Feb 18, 2004)

^skinny guys need love too


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

^loves skinny guys??


----------



## Flex (Feb 18, 2004)

no, actually i hate bein' skinny


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

you're not skinny you big mofo!

for a sec there b4, i thought this was that ^say something about the person above you thread 

silly, funk flex is a biiiiggg duudee


----------



## Flex (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks hun.........but like i've said a million times before, the people at IM's opinion of BIG and my opinion of BIG are WAAAAAY different. For me to consider myself big, i gotta be around 250, then i'll start to consider it......


----------



## Flex (Feb 20, 2004)

I was a rockstar last night  
hopefully it wont affect my w.o.
gotta eat, nap, eat, chill, then unleash hell.......watch out weights..


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> I was a rockstar last night


care to elaborate?


----------



## Flex (Feb 20, 2004)

use your imagination


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 20, 2004)

405 deads times 9?  Damn it.  I max 2 reps around 420 or so.

Your pretty strong.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

I just hope you didnt catch anything


----------



## Flex (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> 405 deads times 9?  Damn it.  I max 2 reps around 420 or so.
> 
> Your pretty strong.



strong? ehhhh, a little.

my boys dead over 5, so i'm not THAT strong.

most i've ever deaded was 465x2.....aimin' for 5


----------



## Flex (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I just hope you didnt catch anything


 
nope, couldnt even catch a girlie .........alls i caught was cold


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

you too? went to the store this morning. (about 7am) and all the damn sudaphed type stuff is locked away and has to have the pharmacist get them for you...and of course,n they weren't at work yet..
 (snort)


----------



## Flex (Feb 21, 2004)

feel good now though.

bout to take a nap before i hit up legs.......

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE LEG DAY


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

awwww *hugs* you dont WANT to catch anything hehe

burner they lock up your sudafed??? what are they sudafed nazis?

"NO SUDAFED FOR U!!!!!!"


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

yep...guess they have probs with people stealing the meds...so I get to suffer. <sniffle>


----------



## Flex (Feb 21, 2004)

weighed myself today GBC .....222.5!!! so i think that means i'm over 225! FINALLY

had a great leg workout today......
squat: 
warmups: 135X8, 225x6, 315x6 
failing sets: 365x9, 315x10, 315x9 (went for 10th, got to bottom, thought "OH SHIT", and had to drop the weight haha).

then went balls out on leg press, extensions and leg curls. did my 10min of cardio on the bike for the month, and could barely walk to my car afterwards........
what a feeling


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> weighed myself today GBC .....222.5!!! so i think that means i'm over 225! FINALLY
> 
> had a great leg workout today......
> ...



how does 222.5 mean over 225 sweetie? is your scale off?

math is not your forte is it 

10 mins of cardio for the month damn boy you lucky SOB


----------



## Flex (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> how does 222.5 mean over 225 sweetie? is your scale off?
> 
> math is not your forte is it
> ...



actually i'm very good at math haha.

the scale @ the gym is a few lbs light. so when it says 222.5, its prob. over 225 

actually, i did my 10min of cardio for the week.

i dont know how chicks do it. they sit on those cardio machines for hours every day, while 10min on a bike ONCE a week seems like a fuckin eternity


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

Lately Ive been bringing my CD player for cardio

Man I feel like dancing!


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2004)

i have a hard time training w/o music. 

even with the heavy metal blasting in my ears, i find i concentrate much better than with no music and hearing the sounds of the clowns in the gym around me.........

F$#@ cardio!


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2004)

well, ate my face off today, so i can weigh myself tommorow (on the real scale in the morning).

come ooooooooooooooon scale!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

lol, you remind me of that dude from the price is right

come ooonn down!


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2004)

"And let's hear teh the next item up for bid" hahahaha

I think Rod Roddy was his name.......or Rowdy Roddy Piper 

i think he died though...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

hey wanna play bob barker and ill be one of his "girls"


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2004)

hahahaha sure!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

are you nodding at my butt??


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> are you nodding at my butt??



no, I'm  your butt........its called doggystyle


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm greek but sheesh, play nice ya horndog! No ass poking for me yet


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I'm greek but sheesh, play nice ya horndog! No ass poking for me yet



Don't worry, i'll take it easy on ya


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2004)

Good back workout yesterday.

But my lower back got so freakin pumped up from doing bent rows, seated rows and close grip rows that i couldnt even stand up.

got calves/chest today. test tommorow. calves/chest....or study for test? 

hmmmmmmmmm.....fuck studying, gimme the iron......but this should be a tougher decision that it was


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 24, 2004)

study when you come back from the gym


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> study when you come back from the gym



DAMN, i wish you hadnt told me that 

We'll see if that ever happens


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2004)

Great calf/chest w.o. today. 

my chest pump won't go away, i fuckin love it


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Good back workout yesterday.
> 
> But my lower back got so freakin pumped up from doing bent rows, seated rows and close grip rows that i couldnt even stand up.
> ...


great feeling isn't it??when u can't stand up anymore..like doing squats and feeling like ur gonna throw up yahh when all else fails, i hit the iron..screw studying


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

No weigh in today?


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2004)

actually, i weight myself at the end..........221.5...

which is a good sign, cuz i sweat my ass off, so if i weighed myself in the beginning i know it would've been even higher (and on a real scale at least 225)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

Did you ever drag a DB to the scale and see how much its off?


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2004)

nah........the free weights are downstairs, and the scale is upstairs..

plus they'd shit a brick if any took any weights outta the weightroom............they are such pricks


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 24, 2004)

you should shit a brick honey

you are so anal there's definately something up your butt 

btw, did you study??


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm not anal, i like giving girl's anal though hahahahaha jk

ya, i literally studied all of 5min.

I AM THE BIGGEST SUCKER OF ALL TIME (well, besides my roomate, whos even a bigger sucker than me)......and you know why Viv.

I can't fuckin help it. I told her tonite how i felt, and she said she doesnt think it'd work out right now. What am i supposed to do, wait forever??? She told me to call her tommorow, but i think tommorow is the day i finally will put my fuckin foot down. i talk like she's being a bitch, but in all honesty she's nothing but nice to me, that's the hardest part. she is such a great girl, but she doesnt want to be with me

So, i think as of tommorow, i will be a new man. i'm gonna try everything in my freakin' will NOT to call her. 

well, goodnight all


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> she doesnt think it'd work out right now.



this means never, sorry hon. if shes as nice as u say, she feels too bad to say it to you. but thats what she means..shes not asking you to wait

let her go, you need to


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2004)

Ok......today's day#1

I'm gonna try everything in power not to call, but If i do call her today, i want you to come over and bitchslap me 
or better yet, spank me


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

YOU BETTER NOT CALL HER!!!!!

remember, dont be her bitch!

I'd prob spank you wherever you're sore to make it hurt extra!!!


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2004)

well, got my heart broken last night (again) 
failed a test hard today (suprise suprise) 

think i'll have a good workout? i think so


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

dear you are like a broken record 







I'm the one w. the fish  You're the other one


----------



## X Ring (Feb 25, 2004)

Flex you can blame the test on me, I shouldnt have been talking to you.  At least you could kick your professor's ass


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> dear you are like a broken record
> 
> 
> ...



ij dont get it, but ok.....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

She is hitting you in the face with a dead fish.. I wouldnt like that.


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> Flex you can blame the test on me, I shouldnt have been talking to you.  At least you could kick your professor's ass



haha, its ALL your fault 

its a basic 100-level class, yet she made the test soooo hard, so ya, maybe i'll kill the bitch


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2004)

on a postive note........i had a great workout:devil:


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

hope things get better! try not to stress over things too much though! 

glad to hear you had a great workout though!


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Jen 

but i forgot to mention the best part......

whenever there's a bball game (its a woman's game tonite), you literally can't park ANYWHERE near the fuckin gym (which is next to the bball arena). So i end up having to park a mile away, and of course, when i get back, i have a fuckin $50 parking ticket for parking in a "firelane". so basically it was a $50 workout. I FUCKIN HATE UCONN


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh man... I would be soo pissed.   Sorry Flex.

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

silly, i was smacking you with a fish for acting not so smart


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> What kind of car do you drive?



http://www.fast-autos.net/mclaren/f112.html


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Yea fuking right!    But if you do, can I have a turn driving?


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2004)

haha jk bro (obviously....... i wish that was my car)

this is really what i drive.....
http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/inc/vdetail/img_popup.jtmpl?search_type=used&car_id=153217093


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

What the hell is it... 
From the pic looks like a DSM Talon or an Eclipse


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2004)

i have a kick ass stereo put in.......

i have 2 amps (a 4-channel Alpine 240 watt amp powering my interior Infininti Gold speakers and a 2 channel 350 watt amp powering 2 12" Alpine Type S subs).

it knocks REAL hard.......

maybe that's why people look at me like i'm crazy when i blast Pantera/Metallica/Hatebreed


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2004)

It's a Dodge Avenger. My car looks exactly like that, except i have different rims.

Its pretty cool car. Its nothing fancy, but i like how it looks and how it rides (and of course my stereo is my fav)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice.  I drive a Ford Explorer.


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2004)

^nothing wrong with that. i like SUV's.

i had a nice '95 Black Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo until some dumbass bitch smashed into the back of it and totaled it in absolute broad daylight on the straigtest road imagineable.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...nced=n&color=&first_record=51&sort_type=year&

my car, sorry for long link dunno how to shorten it  
mine doesnt have a spoiler 
oh yeah, same rims


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

the car i had before, which became my brother's until a hit and run driver plowed into it (was parked in front of my house) going the wrong way on our one way street


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

LoL, from workout kournal to car thread 

Here is what my Explorer looks like.  I will have a pic of it once my digi arrives...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

ahem, before car thread it was ex advice thread


----------



## X Ring (Feb 26, 2004)

Premier I thought you had a 1st generation.  Didnt know you had a2nd gen that was lifted.  Nice man thatmakes two of us


----------



## Flex (Feb 26, 2004)

well......

StEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIKE 2.......

asked the chick out from my class today, and she seemed interested but she's going home for the weekend. so then i asked her if she wants to study for our test this weekend that we have on tues, and she's says "ya sure, definitely", then gets outta the car before i get her #........

I'm just gonna have to go to the bar and be a motherfuckin rockstar tonite...
http://members.tripod.com/~panterasite/ozzfest1.jpg


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

*rolls eyes* 

oh, and the pic doesnt work for me


----------



## X Ring (Feb 26, 2004)

me either, and dont get to down about women, you are giving it a honest try shit will work out.  You dont want to be with someone who is going to jerk you around.  Well dependin on the jerking......


----------



## Flex (Feb 26, 2004)

i'm so off myf uckin game now it sucks.

we went to the bar for my buddy's 21st, had a good time. but i just don't have my game anymore. 
I'VE LOST, THAT LOOOOOOVIN FEEEEEEEEEEEELING, WHOOOOOOA THAT LOOOOOOOVING FEEEEEEEEEELING

i just don't know what to do. i guess i'm kinda scared i'll never find the right chick for me..........


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

insecurity scares away chicks like nothing else

stop worrying. lift eat and be happy  
thru confidence you will become a chick magnet i swear


----------



## Flex (Feb 27, 2004)

well, i cant help being insecure, thats just a part of my life....

and lifting and eating does make me happy.

and from what i've seen, girls don't like cocky/confident guys...


----------



## X Ring (Feb 27, 2004)

hey if it makes you feel any better I got less game than Flordia has snow....in the summer.  Thats what happens when you not only have a girlfriend for over 5 years and no balls too.


----------



## Flex (Feb 27, 2004)

I lost my game going out w/ a chick for only 2.5yrs.

its pretty sad


----------



## Flex (Feb 27, 2004)

well, i guess its good in a way.

I have been having the best workouts of my life.......


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

*sigh* what will i do with you?


----------



## Flex (Feb 27, 2004)

Had a PHENOMENAL workout tonite. Calves and shoulders got so pumped they felt like they were going to explode. 

I wish thats how they always felt.

More good news...........223 on the shitty scale......
"MOOOOvin' Ooooooon Uuuup, MOOOOvin' Ooooooon Uuuup,
through theeeeese tiiiiiiimes (courtesy of the Jeffersons, thank you very much)


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

FINALLY GAINING!?!?!?!?   :bounce:  yay! lol 

sounds like you had an awesome workout!  Keep it up!


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2004)

ya, only 70 more pounds to go and i'll be $


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2004)

GREAT leg w.o. today.....

squat: 315x15, 315x15, 315x10
drop set heavy leg presses

could barely walk outta teh gym


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2004)

MON March 1 

good back workout. weighed 222 @ the end, despite losing 75% of my body water cuz of the damn temp in the gym.

tried to dead 495 once, didnt happen GRRRRRRRRRRRRR.
then did 405x6, 405x5


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

You're a monster


----------



## X Ring (Mar 1, 2004)

I can hit a little higher weight than you on deads for a max but I cant do the reps you are pulling around 405.  Keep it going and remember that with deads more than any other lift you know if you are going to get it before you even touch the bar.  Find it in you, it is there


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> I can hit a little higher weight than you on deads for a max but I cant do the reps you are pulling around 405.  Keep it going and remember that with deads more than any other lift you know if you are going to get it before you even touch the bar.  Find it in you, it is there



Ya, i guess i have better "endurance" strength as opposed to 1-rep max. 

I can do 405x9 when i don't try to max out first. 

its alright, but i wanna be able to pull 500 soon


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> You're a monster



shut up wise guy


----------



## Flex (Mar 2, 2004)

Had a good decent calves/chest w.o. today. except for the fact that it was literally 1 MILLION degrees in the gym. after i finished calves and started warming up for chest, my shirt was already completely drenched. i think i sweat all my water weight away

highlight: got 315x3, a tiny bit of help on the 4th, and help on the 5th


----------



## X Ring (Mar 2, 2004)

rockin man keep it up, I gotta get off this stupid computer and go the gym now too


----------



## Flex (Mar 3, 2004)

thanks x-man.

have arms today, can't wait to unleash hell.


----------



## Flex (Mar 3, 2004)

kinda hurt my elbow/bicep....not good.

as much as i hate it, i might have to take next week off. havent taken a week off in god knows how long.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

I am still off, because I have no vehicle... Im about ot go fuking insane!


----------



## X Ring (Mar 4, 2004)

that sux Flex but a week off everyonce in a while is alright.  And Premier the old X is shittin the bed or what?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

No, its getting re-geared, locked(front, rear), lifted, and new meats   I get it back this Saturday, and will post picts at EF.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

hi sweetie, im sorry u hurt urself 
def take a week off, u will get pseudo newbie gains when u go back..i always grow after a week or two off and i HATE it!

btw, was listening to an old cd today and i thought of u, u might like it.. IMO its one of the best cd's ever and i dont even listen to metal that much anymore 

its called invitation to the dance by a band called 40 below summer.. if u cant find it maybe i can upload it to u, or something
two of my fav songs by them are wither away and little lover(this one is not on the cd cuz its a little dirty) i know they have some newer stuff out but i havent heard it to know if its any good or not

*HUGS* u better rest young man! or else I will come and beat u up!


----------



## Flex (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks hun.

Had a good leg w.o. today. got 405x3. barely, and i mean BARELY got the last one up. i got ot the bottom and started thinkin OH SHIT haha

Its official. as hard as its gonna be, i think i have to take a week off. It sucks too, cuz i lifted at my home gym, and i love the freakin place, great atmosphere. and i'm on break, so i will have NOTHING to do, i'm gonna be sooooooooo bored.
I am gonna be ranting and raving all week now. i'm gonna be anxious as hell, and def. feel skinny. but i guess its for the best.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 6, 2004)

I wish I felt skinny!

Definately for the best..now since you are so bored why dont u come visit me


----------



## Flex (Mar 9, 2004)

well, i'm taking this week off from lifting. actually, i'll prob. take like half a week off. i dont know if i can take a full week, i'd prob. go insane. 

and gbc, you were right once again. i was a fuckin sucker last night and called her. we pretty much just bickered the entire phone call, and if you knew me, you'd know that wasnt my style. argueing/fighting is the LAST thing i like doing with anyone. i seriously gotta stop calling.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 9, 2004)

wowie! a week in a long time! Id die!  hope you get better! 

uh oh. I think I missed someting about that girlie?


----------



## Flex (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> wowie! a week is a long time! Id die!  hope you get better!



ya no shit ...

a week of not getting a pump is an eternity for us obsessive sob's.


----------



## Flex (Mar 12, 2004)

well, today's friday the 12th.

i havent worked out since sunday. i've actually handled the time off very well, considering usually i can't go more than a day without hitting the gym.

but now i'm starting to get very ancy. i'm starting to not be able to sleep well cuz i have so much pent up energy, and i notice i'm getting kinda anxious. plus not getting a pump in a week, i feel tiny.

my diet has been pretty shitty this week (i'm home, so i gotta eat whatever mommy buys). i havent been eating nearly enough, and i've been eating shitty food as well.

counting down the seconds until monday, when i can get back to the iron.


----------



## Flex (Mar 12, 2004)

but, my elbow is feeling better (which was the point of the time off), and i know i'll be back with ferocious intensity


----------



## Flex (Mar 13, 2004)

well, less than 48hrs till i'm back in the gym.

i can't fuckin wait. i'm getting very anxious in both a good and bad (anxiety) way.

i feel like a toothpick going a week w/o a killer pump, lord please return me to my iron kingdom asap


----------



## Flex (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm back and damn it feels GOOD.

great w.o., great pump.

only lowlight, i deaded at teh end of the w.o., so i only got 405x6, 405x4, 315x8. my lower back was killed already when i started deading from rows and shit, but still, i'm used to deading better than that.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 15, 2004)

hey hot stuff. betcha never thought i would step in here  well the dr has arrived


----------



## Flex (Mar 15, 2004)

uh oh  i'm in trouble now hahaha

please spank me


----------



## Flex (Mar 16, 2004)

Good w.o. calves and chest felt like they were gonna explode

You know how some people just can't seem to do any wrong? Ya well, i'm the complete opposite, i can't do any right. One small example: I offer, yes offer, to volunteer my services to my country, and they won't accept me cuz i take an inhaler before i go to bed at night..WTF???"


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

What do you mean?  You have asthma?


----------



## Flex (Mar 16, 2004)

i was gonna maybe join the marines this fall, in a special program for college grads that makes you an officer, not just the bottom of the barrel. he was asking me all these questions, and asked "do you have asthma"

i dont even know if i have it, but i do have an inhaler, so i said "yes". i had slight asthma my whole life, but i only take the inhaler like before i sleep, jsut cuz it makes me breathe better. but i asked my roomie, who's a pharmacy major, and he said an inhaler would help you whether or not you have asthma....

so damn, i try to fuckin volunteer to serve my country, and i can't even do that right. but i think i'm gonna get an asthma test done to see if i even have it.........


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 23, 2004)

that's screwed up cuz...hey where have u been man??studying??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

I was just about to bump this... I think Flex fell asleep at his computer.


----------



## Flex (Mar 24, 2004)

ha whats up guys?

studying? me? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo

ya, it kinda sucks, cuz i was actually looking forward to joining the Marines, believe it or not. i wanted to do something that i'd be proud of, cuz college didnt do it for me. college was a 5 year party/vacation that's sadly coming to an end(alot of guys go to school for 5 years......ya, they're called doctors) and now i have no fuckin clue what i'm gonna do with my life.

i'm really considering to become a personal trainer, cuz i figure i mine as well do something like. 

anyways, i gotta take some time off from lifting coming up, fuckin sucks. i just took spring break off to recover and now i gotta take more time off. oh well, its for the better.

hope everything is going well OTB and Premo, feel free to hit my journal whenever you guys want, i appreciate it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

Why taking more time off?

A PT is a good choice.  I will probably do this in the future, and then I want to open my own gym.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 24, 2004)

pt is a great choice...i thought about doing that as well..geez i hate cutting...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

Yea, hows cutting goin man?  Been at it for about a month ahvent you?


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 24, 2004)

cutting is a major pain in the ass..but i let myself get way too much bodyfat..i should have started cutting a while ago..oh well..damn carbs


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

I have a feeling that when I cut(if ever) I will get mad too.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 24, 2004)

i use that anger in the gym...sometimes, since i have one of the quickest tempers on the face of the earth, i will start punching the wall or slamming shit on the ground...the best thing to do is go to the gym start throwing up some serious weight and yell like hell


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2004)

Good angry song: Fuckin hostile - Pantera
Good melancholy song: Sold my soul - Black Label Society
Good horny song: In public - Kelis


----------



## Flex (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Good angry song: Fuckin hostile - Pantera



WOW, u like Pantera? 

man, you gain new points with me everyday


----------



## Flex (Mar 26, 2004)

well, "it" went well today (for all of u that know what "it" is). i am very relieved i got that shit over with. (plus i got a whole bottle of painkillers)

anyways, can't lift chest for a week or so, so i'm just gonna take it out on my legs/calves/arms, can't complain about that.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

i dont know, but i can guess.... can i have your bras now that u dont need them?  JK!!!!

u knew i liked pantera. I used to be a very angry girl


----------



## Flex (Apr 1, 2004)

ouch that hurt 

well, shit is going well. only prob. is i have 1 month of college left in my career, so i plan on living it up and partying cuz i figure i only have one chance left. its gonna get in the way of my BB for only a little cuz i won't each quite as much, will take in lots of "empty" cals, and will be a tad hungover for w.o.'s,but once school is over, that's it, there's no coming back to this party they call college.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 1, 2004)

Your absolutely right, dont waste a second of college, it was the best 4 yrs of my life and probably will be the best 4 yrs ever


----------



## Flex (Apr 1, 2004)

well shit bro, thanks for understanding. i mean, i figure i got the rest of my life to be the best BB i can be, but only 1 month left of this vacation they call school, so i'ma live it up.

BTW, why dont you get your ass up here to Storrs for the chaos 

just warning you though, you're gonna have to fight Iarebaboon for the last couch


----------



## X Ring (Apr 1, 2004)

if I can get some of my lazy ass friends together I  might head up but I dont know.  I dont want my explorer burned or anything.  If I do head up there i'll let you know.  

I live it up man, just make sure you graduate and dont get yourself really fucked with some stupid shit, or it will turn into not such a good last month.  SOme of my friends in school got arrested and another failed class in the last month and had to take one more class in the fall and could walk with us


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 1, 2004)

FLEX congrats on your decision. I too have been in college 5 years with nothing more than an AA degree because I didnt know what I wanted to major in until the end of last year.  Each person has their own path to take to figure these kind of things out.

Ive been through similar basic training as the Marines, not exact, but I know what to expect and went through something that was pretty close.

Good luck man, and be safe.


----------



## Flex (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks camaro.

UConn in the finals tonite....gotta be a rockstar again


----------



## Flex (Apr 6, 2004)

highlight of yesterdays w.o...deadlifted 405x10 

first chest day in a LOOONG time tommorow


----------



## X Ring (Apr 6, 2004)

nice deads bro, UConn women 3peat and first ever men/womens championship


----------



## Flex (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks bro.

hell ya UConn. this weekend should be Iiiiiiiiinteresting


----------



## X Ring (Apr 7, 2004)

didnt hear much about anything happening at UConn last night, which is kinda good.  I'm sure there was plenty going on just nothing on the national news today.  I bet this week has been really productive up there  hahaa


----------



## Flex (Apr 7, 2004)

nah, no one really rioted for the women. I did see a few 90 year old women running through campus on their walkers lighting shit on fire, flashing cars going by and saying something to the likes of "Fuck the Police", but thats about it.

It sucks cuz now my jobs gonna be a living hell. I work at Gampel, and we are going to have ENDLESS shit to do with all the winning going on.

BTW, had a GREAT chest/tri workout today. Got a Fantastic pump, felt actually a little big for a change.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.skippypodar.net/Movies/SkipsWor...25lbs-music.wmv

Check the music in that clip.  Its "40 below summer"  I love that shit!!!  If you like it check out Atreyu also.


----------



## Flex (Apr 10, 2004)

tried that link, didnt work bro.

got legs today. liftin' that LIGHTWEIGHT.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

Who's been recommending 40 below summer all along??

<<------ME!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=573969#573969


----------



## Flex (Apr 10, 2004)

got a pb squatting 365x10. then got 335x10 and 335x10 again. busted my ass and damn i feel good 

and DAMN. for some reason i've been getting SO freakin horny when i get home from my wo's. i wish i had a nice naked chick waitin for me in my bed ready to um, hang out, um ya, thats it


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> tried that link, didnt work bro.
> 
> got legs today. liftin' that LIGHTWEIGHT.



Here.

http://www.skippypodar.net/Movies/SkipsWorkouts/Layne-3-20-2004/layne-frontsquats-325lbs-music.wmv


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2004)

hey flexy.
just wanted to come over and say hello.
where are my pm's? 
the dr has to know whats going on with the patient from time to time


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey bro, I'm pretty new to IM and just wanted to tell ya that reading your journal has got me pumped to bust my ass even more in there, cant wait to get back at it today. I'll be watchin this to see how its goin. This is much better than Discussfitness which is full of pansies crying to high heaven about overtraining and injury, boo hoo, keep pumpin!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2004)

yah flex is a hotty too


----------



## Flex (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey flexy.
> just wanted to come over and say hello.
> where are my pm's?
> the dr has to know whats going on with the patient from time to time



i thought the Dr was outta town for a while 

glad your back


----------



## Flex (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GRIFF *_
> Hey bro, I'm pretty new to IM and just wanted to tell ya that reading your journal has got me pumped to bust my ass even more in there, cant wait to get back at it today. I'll be watchin this to see how its goin.



glad to hear that bro.

drop by whenever you want. i love b.s.'n, encouragement, whatever you got to offer haha.

and of course, keep pumpin


----------



## Flex (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah flex is a hotty too



the oooole doc. must've had a liiiiittle too much to drink tonite haha


----------



## Flex (Apr 14, 2004)

on a training note.......

i LOVE close grip bench for tri's. i can feel and see how differently they get hit, and i think there the key to finally filling in the lower tri's near the elbow that make your arms look big


----------



## Flex (Apr 19, 2004)

got a pb today! 

deadlift: 465x4 (which is what i'm most proud of), then 475x2 (another pb), and 405x6

i'm also not using straps anymore (except on my heavy sets of deads), cuz i want those Popeye forearms again.

havent weighed myself in a while, and diet has been pretty shitty cuz of all the partying recently, but i only have 3 weeks of school left, so i gotta go out like a rockstar.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Men are lucky, it's easier for them to drop fat quickly cuz of genetics! You'll be fine, I'm sure you're still yummy


----------



## Flex (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Men are lucky, it's easier for them to drop fat quickly cuz of genetics! You'll be fine, I'm sure you're still yummy



i'm worried about LOSING weight, not gaining haha. when i drink, i don't socially drink, i get F#CKED up. so besides not eating well that night, i also get all those empty beer cals which suck. plus the next day i don't eat as much as i should cuz of the hangovers.

oh well, 3 weeks left of being a rockstar


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Haha!  Thats hilarious.  GBC wants to lick you Flex!  Better bust out the PB


----------



## Flex (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Haha!  Thats hilarious.  GBC wants to lick you Flex!  Better bust out the PB



she must have the beer goggles on


----------



## Flex (Apr 21, 2004)

benched 325 today. tried 350 and didnt get it.

oh well, it was my 1st time flat benching in over a month, and i actually still felt pretty strong.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice!  GJ man, especially for missing so much time.

Cool link: *Arnold vs. Ronnie vs. Haney vs. Sergio*


----------



## Var (Apr 21, 2004)

Damn!  I'm so far from 325.  Nice job, bro!


----------



## Flex (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nice!  GJ man, especially for missing so much time.
> 
> Cool link: *Arnold vs. Ronnie vs. Haney vs. Sergio*



thanks bro.

i've actually been workin' chest, just not benching.

ya, that link's sweet huh


----------



## Flex (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Damn!  I'm so far from 325.  Nice job, bro!



thanks for the compliment and for stoppin by Var


----------



## Flex (Apr 25, 2004)

well, after a 3 day alcohol binge fest, i'm back.

can't wait to get back in the gym.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 25, 2004)

Haha, cool... hit the weights hard bro, thats what this is all about right?

I always did the same thing... was never very good at that drinking in moderation BS.  After eating a couple glasses and falling off a few roofs I decided that I'd best stick with water 

You're graduating pretty soon right?  Cool, well good luck with that and of course getting back in the gym and throwing around some iron.


----------



## Flex (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, cool... hit the weights hard bro, thats what this is all about right?
> 
> I always did the same thing... was never very good at that drinking in moderation BS.  After eating a couple glasses and falling off a few roofs I decided that I'd best stick with water
> ...



thanks eggs, i appreciate yoru support, and thanks for stoppin by the ole journal. 


hahaha. drinking in moderation? WTF does that mean? 
eating glass....jumping off roofs?? you'd fit right in haha.

honestly, my friends never cease to amaze me.  just off the top of my head in the last 3 days........
first off, they cut each other with knives, cuz they think its funny. there was some glass eaten. my buddy puked over a balcony, then someone said he wouldnt go eat the piece of pizza that he puked all over, and of course he went down and ate it. a kid i know got a bottle smashed across his chin, so my boys chased him down and beat teh shit outta him. we must've broke an entire furniture store worth of tables/chairs etc. by jumping through them. and my team won the beer Olympics!

the funniest thing i did.....
last night, literally about 10,000 people "migrate" to this parking lot called X-lot to party. me and a buddy are walking through hte mob in a drunken haze. some chick starts talkin shit to my boy for no reason, so naturally i tell her to calm down. (keep in mind i hate fighting). she starts going crazy "I'm fuckin crazy" yadda yadda. So after a while of her going sick and actually pushing my boy, i mockingly say "oh ya, I'M fuckin crazy", so i hit the bottom of her drink she's holding onto and it splashes all over her face. then i yell "COOOOLD BLOOOOOODED" (courtesy of Rick James). hahaha so her little freind throws her full drink and nails me right in the face. the 2 chicks are going crazy like they wanna fist fight, so me and my buddy just stood there dying of laughter, and i actually thank her (being a wiseass obviously) as we walk away b/c her drink was like peach schnapps, so i smelt great....like peaches.

and yes, i am graduating 2 weeks from today, so basically in 2 weeks my life's over.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Haha!  Thats hilarious.  GBC wants to lick you Flex!  Better bust out the PB



 I can't believe I missed this!!!!! 



> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> she must have the beer goggles on



No, they're called contacts


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

wow.

after a 3 day weekend of doing nothing but partying, i still hit the gym and had a GREAT w.o.

got a pb today, deadlifted 405x10. i was gonna try to get 11, but i felt my back start to curve, and i didnt wanna risk injury. 

damn it feels good to be back


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice   There is your smiley lol


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nice   There is your smiley lol


thanks buddy haha


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to see you're rockin' out by night and blastin the iron by day. Great story about the chicks, totally was expecting to see that you gave one of those biatches the forearm shiver. BRRRRRRRRRR

Drinking in moderation? please, thats calories that wont actually mess you up, its nonsense! Swim up bar in jamaica, around noon. step dad and I drinkin rum and cokes for about 4 hours, little did we know the stuff down there is actually 150 proof, haha when we stood up he fell over backwards off the stools right into the water, we staggered upstairs to bed, I didnt wake up til 12 that night, he didnt get up til 6 AM the NEXT DAY! Mom was none too please, BUT ROCK ON! YOU'RE GOIN DOWN THE HOME STRETCH


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GRIFF *_
> Glad to see you're rockin' out by night and blastin the iron by day. Great story about the chicks, totally was expecting to see that you gave one of those biatches the forearm shiver. BRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> Drinking in moderation? please, thats calories that wont actually mess you up, its nonsense! Swim up bar in jamaica, around noon. step dad and I drinkin rum and cokes for about 4 hours, little did we know the stuff down there is actually 150 proof, haha when we stood up he fell over backwards off the stools right into the water, we staggered upstairs to bed, I didnt wake up til 12 that night, he didnt get up til 6 AM the NEXT DAY! Mom was none too please, BUT ROCK ON! YOU'RE GOIN DOWN THE HOME STRETCH



well, after i knocked the drink into the chicks face and yelled "COOOLD BLOOOOOODED" (from Chappelle, which by the way, was the funniest thing i ever did in my life), i gave her the Million-Dollar-Dream and was like  as i gently placed her on the ground (like Wayne Brady)  

sounds like you had a freakin awesome time bro its so funny, cuz everyone i talk to that goes to Jamaica says alls they say is "No worries" in their deep accents haha.

ya bro, graduating in 2 weeks, so damn i partied freakin hard this weekend.

i'm actually goin to Florida in like 2.5 weeks, can't wait to get some Griff-like-shit going on down there haha.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

I wish I was goin back to florida 

This smiley  looks like it's having trouble trying to poo


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Flex, ever consider posting your workouts? I see that you randomly post your PR's, etc. It would be great to see your entire workout though. Also, what is your deadlift 1RM? 475 for a double puts your estimated 1RM at 490. 

Also, your pics in your gallery, I am assuming that they're pretty up to date? Ever post any training pics or videos of your lifts? 

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Hey Flex, ever consider posting your workouts? I see that you randomly post your PR's, etc. It would be great to see your entire workout though. Also, what is your deadlift 1RM? 475 for a double puts your estimated 1RM at 490.
> 
> Also, your pics in your gallery, I am assuming that they're pretty up to date? Ever post any training pics or videos of your lifts?
> ...



hey monstar,

no probs whatsoever about all the q's bro, its actually nice when people stop by 

the reason i really don't post my w.o.'s is b/c i change them every single time i go in, so it'd be kinda tough.

i tried writing down my whole diet, w.o. schedule etc., but i got way too overwhelmed having to keep track of everything, to the point where i was not liking BB for a while. so i stopped posting my diet, and recording exercises, and it "went" back to normal.

but, i'll post today's for shits and giggles.......
i'm on Rep Range week of gopro's w.o.'s, so i'm going for higher reps..... 

("warmups" are not to failure.....TF=To failure)
Back:
deadlift: warmup-135x8, 225x6, 315x6, TF-405x10, 425x6, 405x5
close grip pulldowns: warmup-100x8 TF-150? (i think)x12, x10, x8
reverse grip bent BB rows: (my lower back was killing me for these, so i couldnt do too much) TF-135x12, 135x10, 135x10
1 arm machine rows:warmup-100x8 TF-120x13, 150x12, 150x10

Bi's:
preacher curls: warmup-10's on each sidex8 TF-30lb on each sidex10, 25oneachsidex8, 25x8
reverse cable curls: WU-80x8 TF:100x10, 100x8, 100x6
hammer curls: WU-30x6 TF 40x10, 40x10, 30x8

forearms:
3 sets of bench curls (i guess you call them), 1WU and 2TF w/10's on each side

abs
2 sets of leg raises


see bro....thats' why i dont like recording this shit. took me forever just for one day hahaha. to have to do that everyday and record diet would be too tedious. i tried it, but like i said, i just felt overwhelmed.

...and yes, the pics are recent. prob about a month and a half ago. my physique hasnt changed all that much in that time. and i dont have anything to video tape my w.o.'s (not to mention i'd feel kinda awkward in the gym doing that)....

thanks for stoppin by bro...........do so anytime


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

and as far as deadlift 1RM, i got a pb of (like you saw) 475x2 last week.

so i could prob. pull 500 once. (personally i'm better at a more endurance lifting as opposed to 1RM. for example, my max squat right now, as of a few weeks ago, was like 425, when i can get 365x10......see how i'm better at "endurance" as opposed to max?)


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2004)

btw Flex... life doesnt end in two weeks when you graduate.  It just puts you in a position where you'll be earning more money so you can take your crazy ass overseas for the fun 

Amsterdam, Ibiza.. and lots of other places to visit no doubt!


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> btw Flex... life doesnt end in two weeks when you graduate.  It just puts you in a position where you'll be earning more money so you can take your crazy ass overseas for the fun
> 
> Amsterdam, Ibiza.. and lots of other places to visit no doubt!



thanks for your support eggs.

once i graduate, i mean i have an awesome summer job, but come fall who the fuck knows what i'll be doing. thats why i'm kinda scared. (plus it kinda sucks moving back home).

I actually went to Holland when i was 15 for a soccer tourney, but i missed Amsterdam (plus i was "kinda" innocent back then too haha).

p.s. and you know what they say......."I don't know, what they want from me, cuz The more money we come across, the more problems we seeeeeeee".


----------



## Flex (Apr 27, 2004)

goddang i'm sore today. 

i dont know what it is, but every single w.o. i still get maaaaaaaaaaaaaad sore. i think i dont stretch enough.
i only did 2 sets of 25 of lying leg raised, and my freakin abs are sore. WTF?

got calves/abs/cardio today, a nice short day before i got chest/tri's tommorow with that LIGHT WEIGHT.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

I never stretch.  Are you taking creatine?


----------



## Flex (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I never stretch.  Are you taking creatine?



ya i'm taking creatine....does that have anything to do with soreness????


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

It should help it so you dont get as sore.  You taking 10grams?  Man, once I went off, I got hella sore.  Now I rarely get sore.


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

not sure how much i'm taking. i just put in one spoonful for a p.w.o shake, so i guess i only take 5g's/day.

maybe i should add more?? i'll just blow a few lines of creatine pre-w.o. from now on


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> i'll just blow a few lines of creatine pre-w.o. from now on



Afterall, i am a  by day, and a  by night


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

Yea, I would up it to 10grams a day.  Thats 2tsp a day.  You workout in the evening?  If so, take the other scoop first thing in the morning, before eating.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

I think that would burn LOL


----------



## Eggs (Apr 28, 2004)

Thats what I'm talking about... the BBers nose candy! 

Haha, well 5 or 10g is pretty decent.  I'm not sure, generally I'd just say adjust it as you need it.  If you arent feeling it at 5g, then give 10g a try.  If thats not working try it with a powerade or something with a bit of sugar to cause an insulin spike.


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

felt not too strong in the gym, but the strength was still there.

got 225 on incline bb for 8 or 9 reps, and got a TREMENDOUS chest pump, felt GREAT.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 28, 2004)

If you think that sounds good Flex, you should have tried this shit called Ultimate Orange... or have you?    That stuff gets you ready to pump... think its banned or discontinued


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> If you arent feeling it at 5g, then give 10g a try.  If thats not working try it with a powerade or something with a bit of sugar to cause an insulin spike.



i think i do feel it, cuz i do get great pumps (i'm assuming its due to the creatine's water retention).

i drink my p.w.o shake w/ cran.....does that spike my insulin?


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> If you think that sounds good Flex, you should have tried this shit called Ultimate Orange... or have you?    That stuff gets you ready to pump... think its banned or discontinued



ya, my buddy told me about that stuff. but i dont think you can buy it anymore....

i do have straight caffiene pills, those things work great almost too good, cuz sometimes my hands shake i'm so wired haha.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> i drink my p.w.o shake w/ cran.....does that spike my insulin?



Yeah, that will.. which is definitely good PWO in my opinion.  For creatine absorption its also good to take it with some simple sugars... But you should take your creatine pre-workout IMO.  Perhaps an hour out, some creatine with a drink that has 30g or so of sugars in it.


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

^thanks brotha


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 28, 2004)

225 x 9? on Incline!? All I can say is OW OW SNAAAAAAAAKES! Keep liftin that Light Weight! Ha, you actual had me sayin that in the gym today, gave my buddy a laugh....until I scratched my neck until it bled and ripped the iron! BOOYAH!


----------



## X Ring (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah Flex go to 10 g for sure .  As far as the snortage of the good stuff.  It only  burn a little   I tried it ones joking, very small amount didnt really notice anything besides I didnt like it.  And that is the only thing I have ever snorted.  as a matter of fact the hardest drug I ever did was animal stak once


----------



## X Ring (Apr 28, 2004)

Your workouts look good Flex, keep on pumpin


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GRIFF *_
> Keep liftin that Light Weight! Ha, you actual had me sayin that in the gym today, gave my buddy a laugh....



Hell ya bro  

it gets me and my boys pumped up when we say it in the gym haha.

not to mention i watch Ronnie scream it before he deadlifts 805x2 before my workouts to get me fired up


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> as a matter of fact the hardest drug I ever did was animal stak once



wow, slow down bro haha


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> Your workouts look good Flex, keep on pumpin



And you know thiiiiiiiiiis, Maaaaaaaaan


----------



## Eggs (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah, watching Ronnie deadlift 805x2 is probably crazy intense.  It's gotta be insane watching his muscles respond to a heavy weight and not just being flexed.  Dudes got a seriously yoked back.


----------



## Flex (Apr 29, 2004)

damn, am i bulking or what?

i prob. ate about 400g of protein today, a MILLION carbs, and pretty high fat....

8:30 4 egg whites, grits, 46gr shake w/ff skim, 2 slices wheat

11:00 2 granola bars, 1 protein bar, powerade,

1:30 1 can tuna w/mayo, 2 slices wheat, 2 cups ff cottage, applesauce

4:30 protein bar, MCDONALDS double cheeseburger, McD's chix sandy

7:30 Applebee's chix alfredo w/broccoli, garden salad

9:30 protein bar, isopure drink

12:30 protein shake


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

McyDees


----------



## Flex (Apr 29, 2004)

...and i STILL won't gain weight 

cant wait for tommorow though....calves/shoulders.

usin' that REAAAAAL light weight.


----------



## Flex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> McyDees



hey bro....its either eat shitty or don't eat at all...so i chose eat shitty


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> damn, am i bulking or what?



Hell yeah!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

What about eating at Applebees twice?  Or once at Chilis?  McD's is nasty!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

I just had a McDs Cobb salad tonight


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Noooo....  You people make me sick!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

SICK IN THE HEAD!


----------



## Flex (Apr 30, 2004)

had a decent shoulder/calf w.o. today.

i think my arms are actually growing!
i've been really focusing on 2 exercises that i think are hitting the more undeveloped parts of my arms.....hammer curls for the brachialis and close grip bench for the lower part of the tri's. maybe its just my imagination, but its good enough for now 

funny story of my w.o. today...

as many of you know, my college gym is full of clowns that know nothing about BB.
So, today was no different. i was just finishing up my w.o. with some abs, and as i'm walking out, i see these kids "squatting". first of all, the safety bars were higher than the kids waist. so i stood around, pretending to be doing something, and just wanted to watch these clowns. i watched each kid do a set or two, and i almost died laughing. the kids' feet were all crooked and spread far apart, and they LITERALLY went down about 2 inches each. So, bieing the nice guy i am, i walked over to them in b/w their sets and said something like "you know, if you guys put your feet parallel, keep your back straight, head up and go down all the way, it'll work alot better". 

the kid looked at me like i was trying to be a "knowitall", i could tell by the expression on his face. i bet as soon as i walked away he started to talk shit with his buddies. I wish i would've heard them though, cuz i have legs tommorow, and i would've told them to stop their w.o.'s and come join me for a leg date, where they would've been puking their brains out after 5min


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

LOL!  You should have invited them, adn said "Dont forget your red puking bucket"


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey man! I go more than 2 inches down! you fuckin' knowitall, punk....haha. Nice to see the arms growin ay? Hell ya, keep it up


----------



## Flex (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> LOL!  You should have invited them, adn said "Dont forget your red puking bucket"



haha that would be a great sight. see these little pricks puke after 1 exercize.


----------



## Flex (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GRIFF *_
> Hey man! I go more than 2 inches down! you fuckin' knowitall, punk....haha. Nice to see the arms growin ay? Hell ya, keep it up




i knew that was you, you bastard 

i'm not even sure if they are in fact growing, but it looks like it, so thats good enough for now for my stubborn-ass arms haha.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

Flex, you ever browse through the members pics?  This guy Lankster is FUCKIN hilarious!


----------



## Flex (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Flex, you ever browse through the members pics?  This guy Lankster is FUCKIN hilarious!



nah, but i'll check it out


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

He talks mad shit... often quite offensive.  But I still laugh


----------



## Flex (Apr 30, 2004)

aight....it's feeding time 
be back in a little boys, don't you guys worry


----------



## Eggs (Apr 30, 2004)

We're hungry too... drag a cow back with you 

Meal times when it goes T-Rex style.  Nothing like a steak thats been seared for 1 minute on each side and is still bleeding on the inside. *Hannibal Lecter sound*


----------



## Flex (Apr 30, 2004)

nah, im saving the cow for tommorow.

i just ate 2 boiled chix thighs, chix breast w/cheese and mayo sandy on wheat, and baby carrots w/ light ranch 

speaking of your steak comment.....can you get sick from eating undercooked red meat?
....cuz the last 2 times i went to Outback, i ordered a steak "medium rare", and the thing waas still MOOOOOOOing. Both times i asked for hte waiter to take the steak back and cook it more, only for the waiter to bring it back BARELY more cooked than the last time. so i just Manned-up and ate it.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 30, 2004)

I dont know, I've never sent a raw steak back 

Haha, well there could be some stuff... but I think the most you have to worry about is the stuff on the outside of the steak, and thats killed with a good searing.

I personally have never gotten sick bro, and I eat mine pretty much raw.  Just go by taste... and make sure the outer meat is cooked a bit


----------



## Flex (May 1, 2004)

It is the a GEORGEOUS day outside, yet the dedicated go to the gym to experience that near-death feeling by doing legs


----------



## J'Bo (May 1, 2004)

morning rockstar.
you kill those legs this morning 
just got back from the gym 
have a great day


----------



## J'Bo (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> damn, am i bulking or what?
> 
> 4:30 protein bar, MCDONALDS double cheeseburger, McD's chix sandy



i knew that there was a reason i liked you so much. McD's


----------



## Flex (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> morning rockstar.
> you kill those legs this morning
> just got back from the gym
> have a great day



Morning doc 

i'm actually bout to go hit legs now. i had to let my breakfast settle, and i wanted to finish that book i've been preaching about. It's funny though, cuz i'll read books for pleasure, but won't touch them if their for school 

looks like you're feeling better.....that's what i like to see 
...and you have a great day too hunnybunches


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 1, 2004)

i just checked out ur journal for the first time
 very dedicated! good luck bro, keep it up!


----------



## J'Bo (May 1, 2004)

well i read above that you dont like your  i cant really tell what it looks like so you can just email me some pics and the dr can give you her opinion 

yah i am feeling better....cause you know why? my attitude and saying for the day is "damn it sucks to be him, cause he lost a GOOD thang" so i am gonna enjoy being single til my prince finds me 

have a good one toots


----------



## Flex (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by chiquita6683 *_
> i just checked out ur journal for the first time
> very dedicated! good luck bro, keep it up!



thanks for your support chiquita, and thanks for stopping by


----------



## Flex (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i read above that you dont like your  i cant really tell what it looks like so you can just email me some pics and the dr can give you her opinion
> 
> yah i am feeling better....cause you know why? my attitude and saying for the day is "damn it sucks to be him, cause he lost a GOOD thang" so i am gonna enjoy being single til my prince finds me
> ...



i don't like me what? 

i'm glad you're feeling better, its about time young lady

BTW...i'm turning 23 this week, which means i'm VERY mature, and perfect for any slightly older hot BB chicks


----------



## Flex (May 1, 2004)

had a great leg w.o. today.

also had 2 firsts i've never experienced before in all the w.o.'s i've ever had. 

i'm  on the rep range part for legs, so i was going with pretty high reps.
The First "first for me?", was that today was the closest i've ever came to puking and/or passing out after sets. i literally almost fell down i was so dizzy after some sets, and after others i thought i was gonna  

The 2nd "first" for me was that i got humbled for the 1st time ever in BB. TWICE during my workout i couldnt get the weight back up. The first time was during my 2nd set-to-failure of squats. i got 315x8or9, and i went down to get one more, but couldnt get it back up...lucky for those racks. The 2nd was on my 3rd set-to-failure on leg pressing with 6 plates on each side. i did like 9 or 10 reps, went down for one more, and only got it halfway up. i started thingking to myself "oh shit", and the weight descended. Luckily the safety bars catch the weight, so i then squeezed outta the machine. I felt very humbled today, because its usually me putting the weight down when i'm good and ready, but today the weight said "fuck you, i own you"

so i then did leg ext, and leg curls, 20min on the bike, and literally had to drag my ass outta the gym, barely able to drive home


----------



## oaktownboy (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> It's funny though, cuz i'll read books for pleasure, but won't touch them if their for school


 works every time


----------



## Eggs (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> but today the weight said "fuck you, i own you"



Felt good didnt it! 

Sounds like a great workout bro, tear it up!


----------



## X Ring (May 2, 2004)

looking good flex, happy early birthday, hope you are enjoying your last few days of college.


----------



## Flex (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> looking good flex, happy early birthday, hope you are enjoying your last few days of college.



thanks alot bro. my life is like a whirlwind right now, i'm so unsure about everything. one week from today i'll be a graduate, it's freakin scary to be honest. i am very happy though cuz i finally can stop drinking!!!!!!

and thanks for the happy bday too. i also can't believe i'm turning 23...where does the time go??

the best thing is though is that j'bo loooooves 23 year olds


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

hmmm 23 is kinda young for me


----------



## GRIFF (May 3, 2004)

Damn, flex you're a geezer! Happy birthday anyways. Real nice leg day man, thats awesome. The only time I've ever felt like that was on a 10 rep HST day with 30 second rest intervals, supsersetted. I actually gagged real hard outside after, I was hoping thatd be the day that I finally got to puke, but nope, wasnt to be.


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2004)

23 
damn your still almost illegal.

good thing the math works out

my age= 28 divided by 2= 14 plus 7= 21 is my limit 

jk have a great bday


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GRIFF *_
> Damn, flex you're a geezer! Happy birthday anyways. Real nice leg day man, thats awesome. The only time I've ever felt like that was on a 10 rep HST day with 30 second rest intervals, supsersetted. I actually gagged real hard outside after, I was hoping thatd be the day that I finally got to puke, but nope, wasnt to be.



haha no shit bro...i'm gettin old. 

isnt it weird how we hope we puke


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 23
> damn your still almost illegal.
> 
> ...



you're only 5 years older than me 

and besides, i'm a MATURE 23


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2004)

thats what they all say  mature 23 my


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thats what they all say  mature 23 my



mature with the ladies anyways


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

had a great w.o. today....shock back/bi's/forearms/abs

my back got real pumped, and my bi's got so pumped (with the combo of doing back first and supersetting bi exer's) i thought they were going to explode. felt like i actually had decent size arms today....too bad its a few hours later and they shrink back to normal size agian


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

and i think i'm gonna start going stricter in my w.o.'s. for a few months now i've noticed i've just been throwing on the weight. but for the rr and shock part of gopro's i'm gonna use superstrict form from now on.


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

BTW........how does EVERYONE know its my bday coming up?????


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Your profile.


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2004)

yes i know. i sent a booty shot for yah in the mail 

oh and mooning me is really mature  

so whatcha want for your bday? 

you have big arms already so dont even go there  men....sheesh.


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Your profile.



hahahahahahaha


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Your luck I am not closer... I would come over, and give you the most severe b-day beating ever!   Your bigger, so I would have to cheat and bring a golf club


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yes i know. i sent a booty shot for yah in the mail
> 
> oh and mooning me is really mature
> ...



i will be waiting for that booty shot missy! and i don't want your excuse to be "its in the mail" 

well, i dont really need too much for my bday. i'm going to florida, so the plane ticket is mommy and dad's present by default i guess (figures cuz it was SW airlines, and i was gonna pay cuz of the great deal they had going on, but they are paying now). 

the only thing i can think of is Ronnie's new video  

and big arms? MUWHAAAAAAAAAAAA, that was good one at my height, they'll be big when they're 20"s, i got a LOOOOONG way to go


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Your luck I am not closer... I would come over, and give you the most severe b-day beating ever!   Your bigger, so I would have to cheat and bring a golf club



hahaha, so you're saying i don't have to sleep with one eye open and a gun under my pillow

but hey, bring your golf club, i got 2 weapons of my own....thunder (left fist) and lightning (right)


----------



## Eggs (May 3, 2004)

Hey almost Happy Birthday Flex!  What are the plans looking like down in Florida?

May is a Sweet birthday month


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey almost Happy Birthday Flex!  What are the plans looking like down in Florida?
> 
> May is a Sweet birthday month



thanks alot Eggs.

well, my buddy lives down there in i think its Jupiter (like 20min from West Palm Beach). he is more of a rockstar than even me!....if thats possible. his dad/brother own a few tattoo parlors, so imagine the shit he's been exposed to since he was 15. just from the few stories he's told me about parties/women/drugs/sex/concerts that all stem from the tattoo parlor are enough excitement for one lifetime....so i expect it to get pretty crazy when i go down there (not to mention his parents arent gonna be there). 

he'll prob. find it weird though when he wakes up to find me (and his car) missing. after a 2 hour long search, the police will find it at the nearest gym 


...and May is a good bday month, just wish i was Spanish cuz it'd be twice as good haha.


----------



## Eggs (May 3, 2004)

Haha, sounds like good stuff.  Party all night and hit the gym in the morning before the suns up huh?  Buncha vampires...

Of course, the bright side is after that you can go hit the beach and pass out in the sun!


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

alrighty ladies and gents, i have an exam at 8am tommorow. i think nows about as good a time as any to start studying. oh wait, thats right, i dont study


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

ok ok ok, so i studied for 20min............rockstars dont need to study


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Whats the test for?


----------



## Eggs (May 3, 2004)

Haha, well good luck on wrapping up those finals man.  It'll be good to put that crap behind so yuo can focus on the important things like lifting weights and partying it up!


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Whats the test for?



Sociology Aging and Adulthood....real tough let me tell ya


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, well good luck on wrapping up those finals man.  It'll be good to put that crap behind so yuo can focus on the important things like lifting weights and partying it up!



thanks eggs.

but you got it all wrong, i can't wait to get outta school so i can STOP drinking!

i honestly think i'm gonna quit (after i come back from Fla in a few weeks). i love drinking, but its not worth the death-hangovers i get and all the hiinderance it causes my BB 

although i do notice that i pull so many more chicks when i'm boozing. call it beer-balls or liquid-courage or whatever you want, but i spit so much more game when i'm drunk, cuz i'm too shy when i'm sober


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

and DAMN!

my legs are SOOOOOOOOO sore still from Sat's w.o.

i literally could barely walk today and yesterday. i dont think i get enough sleep, so i dont recover as well. i feel like a fool walking around campus, cuz i can't bend my legs.

for all of you that this pertains to "my legs is like linguine. THEY SHOULDA NEVA GAVE YOU NIGGAS MONEY".


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2004)

a couple words for yah...flex= boozer 

dude you know that you have to have one glass of water per ounce of booze plus 2 aspirin and a mcdonalds breaky and you will be hangover free. 

just wait until Vegas  its gonna be ONE big hangover


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

no no...

i'm only a boozer cuz i'm a rockstar. i'm only a rockstar cuz i'm in college....got it? haha

thats why i'm ancy to graduate, i wanna stop drinking! i HATE hangovers more than anything...WORST feeling ever.

although i LOOOOOVE McD's breakfast (had it the other day)

and i can't wait until Vegas, my journal will finally be complete (in the literal sense that i'm going, but not the way i'd like to be going...as in me competing in the Mr. O hahaha)


----------



## Eggs (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> thanks eggs.
> 
> but you got it all wrong, i can't wait to get outta school so i can STOP drinking!



Haha, thats not a bad thing.  Perhaps after school you can keep drinking but just temper it a bit more.  Its a bit easier when the crowd you're with isnt wild with drunken energy.  Then its a bit hard to push back and say you've had enough.



> i honestly think i'm gonna quit (after i come back from Fla in a few weeks). i love drinking, but its not worth the death-hangovers i get and all the hiinderance it causes my BB



Ah well, ya know... its not so bad to let loose now and then.  It'll probably be good for your training too though to skip on some partying.  Still though, you shouldnt cut it all the way out 



> although i do notice that i pull so many more chicks when i'm boozing. call it beer-balls or liquid-courage or whatever you want, but i spit so much more game when i'm drunk, cuz i'm too shy when i'm sober



Ah, well thats probably just because you've gotten used to that situation.  I think that if you gave up drinking and kept going out dancing/partying you'd get used to getting all wild without the alcohol to loosen the system.  When I'm not drinking I like to mix two Red Bulls and Orange juice for a little energy.  Throw some ephedra in and you'll be whacky. 

How'd your exam go today?


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

I quit drinking, and im only 21.


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I quit drinking, and im only 21.


atta boy 

when i turned 21 i pretty much quit too, cuz it wasnt fun anymore once it became legal to drink


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

had a great calves/abs/cardio w.o. today

did seated calf raises supersetted with standing calf raises. after 3 failing sets my calves had a great pump then i did machine calf raises, getting about 15 reps, then did dropsets.
after i finished calves, it felt like they were getting roasted by a blowtorch, and i had SUCH a great pump. too bad it goes away


----------



## GRIFF (May 4, 2004)

Oh! What a big man you are! lemme buy you a pack of gum, I'll show you how to chew it! Nice work bro, good to see you kickin ass despite walking like a handicapped child. Keep rippin' it!


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

yeah dont you ever wish that you would never lose your pump, but I guess that is what keeps us coming back day after day


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

handicapped 95yr old is more like it.

honestly bro, this is the SOREST i have ever been (if thats a word), well, at least the sorest i can remember. i honestly strugge with every step i take. in fact, i've LITERALLY almost fallen over about 10 times in the last 2 days, barely catching myself. that'd be a sight hahaha.


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> yeah dont you ever wish that you would never lose your pump, but I guess that is what keeps us coming back day after day



thats whats great about juice.....the pump stays SO long 

thats also prob. why pro BB's love lifting so much, cuz they get the best pumps ever and always feel like monsters when they lift.

......so yes, i wish they never went away


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

i wish I #1 had money for good shit, #2 knew enough what to do safely #3 wasnt at home with my little brother and my parents
Can't wait until I move out next year


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2004)

hey flexy 
doctor is just popping in to see how her patient is doing


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey flexy
> doctor is just popping in to see how her patient is doing



i'm good, thank you. 

i turn 23 in exactly 2 hours, but i'm sure you were already counting down the seconds (seeing as you love 23yr old BB's/rockstars)


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

Only problem is i can't fuckin walk!

my legs are SO damn sore. i almost fell over like 4 times in the library that i just left. 

that makes about 50 in the last 2 days


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Maybe you wouldnt be so sore if you didnt drink?  Drinking inhibits protein synthesis.


----------



## Eggs (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> i'm good, thank you.



Shhhhh, act sick bro... she wants to play doctor!


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Shhhhh, act sick bro... she wants to play doctor!



I, uhhhh, mean um, OUCH! the uh, inside of my legs hurt!


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2004)

my legs are KILLING me too. 

i changed my avi for your bday.


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i changed my avi for your bday.



Happy birthday ME!!!  


you don't understand, i can't even walk hahaha.


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2004)

you may not be able to walk...but i cant even sit down on the toilet. i had to get one of those fofo cushions  just soak in the tub and stretch those babies out and stop drinking or your never gonna repair


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

With that new pic, you have another reason not to stand up


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you may not be able to walk...but i cant even sit down on the toilet. i had to get one of those fofo cushions  just soak in the tub and stretch those babies out and stop drinking or your never gonna repair



nevermind sit down on the toilet, i can't even make it to the toilet! haha like i said, i've almost fallen over while walking so many times the last few days haha.

i am stopping drinking!!! thats why im happy schools over. 
but i dont even think its the drinking, i think its the  sleep i get...or don't get rather. i have to nap everyday cuz i'm so tired. oh well.


----------



## Eggs (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> I, uhhhh, mean um, OUCH! the uh, inside of my legs hurt!



Oooh, the ol cramp in the inner thigh routine... good one


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> With that new pic, you have another reason not to stand up



DOWN boy


----------



## GRIFF (May 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday bro, maybe for a presant this year I'll fix your broken wheels, but hey, look on the bright side, I'm sure you'll be able to walk fine at SOME point... If not you'd be the greatest wheelchaired bodybuilder of all time, and if you entered a wheeled b-ball game you'd probably slam it on one of those sorry mofos. 

have a good day.


----------



## Flex (May 5, 2004)

thanks alot Griff.
my legs still are fuckin killin me! good thing is..i've only almost fallen a few times....bad thing is....its only noon haha.
but there are actually great wheelchaired bb's out there, you'd be suprised haha. although i WOULD dunk on someone's sorry ass hahahaha.


----------



## X Ring (May 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday Flex, thanks for the info


----------



## Flex (May 5, 2004)

thanks X....and you bet.

What better way is there to spoil yourself on your birthday than with chest... http://www.darkwoods.com/bodybuilder/male/bb/gallery/fullsize/arnold14.jpg

and a little tri's? i couldnt think of a better way in the world


----------



## Flex (May 5, 2004)

well, i got the best present i could've asked for...some LIGHT WEIGHT


----------



## Flex (May 5, 2004)

Me and my roommate just tried to go to Margarita's for my bday/Cinco de Mayo. But once everyone heard 2 people from Cold Blooded,our band, were gonna be there, suddenly there was a 2hr wait just to sit down and you had to park 1/4mile away.

so its back to good ooooooooole chicken.


----------



## Flex (May 5, 2004)

highlight of the w.o.....
besides feeling like my muscles were going to explode they were so pumped...

incline 225x9


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Nice!  I havent had a decent pump in weeks... just PAIN!!!


----------



## Flex (May 6, 2004)

I can FINALLY WALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my legs are finally not too sore that i have to worry about falling down!!! finally!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Check this out..


----------



## Flex (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (May 7, 2004)

wheels are working again huh?  Hey, isnt it almost time for leg day again? 

Good job on the incline 225x9


----------



## Flex (May 7, 2004)

ya bro! my legs are FINALLY working again (actually, they STILL are a tad sore), but at least i can walk normally again.....and yes, tommorow is leg day...so gotta do it all over again haha.

offically finished school today with my last exam that i studied all of 10min for last night. I graduate on Sunday, then can FINALLY concentrate on what matters.......BB


----------



## Eggs (May 7, 2004)

Glad to hear theres still a pain left over to remind you of the bliss!   My legs stopped hurting yesterday, which was nice.  They werent "fall over" hurting, but they were nice and sore.  Just the way they should be.

Yeah, you need to graduate and get a job to make some mullah bro... in a couple of years we'll have to plan up a meeting up in Europe and do some partying!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2004)

then that massage did yah good 
btw mine are feeling good now too.
thanks


----------



## greekblondechic (May 7, 2004)

My last final is tuesday, then I get to graduate too... 

I better get invited to this Europe trip


----------



## Flex (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah, you need to graduate and get a job to make some mullah bro... in a couple of years we'll have to plan up a meeting up in Europe and do some partying!



sounds good haha. 

but i have NO idea what i'm gonna do haha. i think i may try to become a personal trainer...that way i can always be around BB


----------



## Flex (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> then that massage did yah good
> btw mine are feeling good now too.
> thanks



massage??? what massage??? you owe me one!


----------



## Flex (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> My last final is tuesday, then I get to graduate too...
> 
> I better get invited to this Europe trip



good luck! finals suck! study up and f$#% them up!

you watch Real World? i wanna go to Greece after seeing that...sooooo nice!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> massage??? what massage??? you owe me one!



last night meant nothing to you?


----------



## Flex (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> last night meant nothing to you?



OOOOOOOH, silly me 

but i don't call that massage, i call it foreplay


----------



## Flex (May 7, 2004)

damn i had a great w.o. 

did shock shoulders/traps. i notice whenever i go lighter and use stricter form i get a better pump (esp. w/the supersets)...what a feeling


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> 
> you watch Real World? i wanna go to Greece after seeing that...sooooo nice!



What part?  I stayed just South of Athens in Vulgameni a few years back.  Best week of my life.


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2004)

morning toots 
hope that you have a great weekend 
pump it up for the dr


----------



## Flex (May 8, 2004)

Thanks hun 

this is officially my last weekend of college. i really don't wanna drink, but its the last night me adn all my buddy's will be together.
so i kinda have a dilemma.
and you better believe i'm pumpin' it up for the Dr.... i got legs today with some LIGHT WEIGHT


----------



## Flex (May 8, 2004)

well, tonite is my last official night of college  

i had a pretty good w.o. today. i thought i was gonna puke on my 20min of p.w.o. biking 

i did leg curls first, and let me tell ya, it really affected my front squatting. (plus the fact i got like 4 hours of sleep last night ).

i think i'm gonna be forced to drink tonite, cuz its my last night with all my boys. maybe i'll just drink a little and eat some valiums or something. either way, i, along with everyone else graduating tommorw, is gonna be all kinds of hurt for the ceremony tommorow.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

YAY!!! You're graduating!  What was your major again honey?


----------



## Flex (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> YAY!!! You're graduating!  What was your major again honey?



thank you.

...same as yours jerky, so we'll be competing for the same jobs haha


----------



## gr81 (May 8, 2004)

congrats on the graduating man, its a great accomplishment. now go out into the world and get'em tiger! ha ha. remember to live it up the last few days. do it godzilla maYn. dats real talk


----------



## Flex (May 8, 2004)

thanks playa. 

obviously i gotta booze it up, but it kinda sucks cuz i'm tryin' to cuz the whole drinkin thing outta my life, ya know. oh well, this is the last weekend, so i gotta live it up. only prob is, we've partying likes its the last weekend all semester.

its also too bad that my major, comms, won't help me get to the Mr. O stage haha.


----------



## gr81 (May 8, 2004)

yeah, you'd be waaaayyy overqualified to be upo with those meatheads! ha ha


----------



## GRIFF (May 8, 2004)

what is all this complaining and whining about drinking tonight, this is it, I thought you were a rockstar  Have a good time with you're buddies, enjoy yourself and make me proud!!!! Congrats on graduating too.


----------



## Flex (May 8, 2004)

Gr-overqualified mentally, not physically haha

ha, thanks Griff. 

the prob is, i seriously wanna just quit drinking. but everyones rockin out tonite, AND tommorwo (tom. is the actual graduation). 

AND, i'm going to Fla on Tues, so we're prob. gonna be drinkin there too 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I just wanna stop drinking and focus on BB. FUUUUUUUUUUCK haha.


----------



## GRIFF (May 8, 2004)

Ya man, i totally hear what you're saying, I'm definitely in the same boat when i'm at school with my buddies. "its hard to fly with the eagles when you're surrounded by turkeys" haha, well do what you gotta do, dont ruin tommorow by gettin tooo fucked up tonight, just enjoy peoples company and whatever


----------



## aggies1ut (May 8, 2004)

Congrats on graduating. What school are you graduating from?


----------



## gr81 (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I just wanna stop drinking and focus on BB. FUUUUUUUUUUCK haha.




soon enough dude, soon enough. I feel ya to tha fullest maYn. I never go out anymore just b/c I am determined to get back to my formerly great status. I never drink, I don't stay out late n shit b/c I might miss a meal n shit. Is it fun, yeah for me it is fun to be focused soly on my training. but of course you miss out on things. I like the quote Griff gave about flying like an eagle, 'tis to true bro. its all good


----------



## X Ring (May 9, 2004)

congradulations man!!! its awesome to graduate it is just that lift kinda sucks after that.  To bad the weather is shitty, again congradulations


----------



## Flex (May 9, 2004)

thanks X.

got RETARDED last night. i was buying round after round of shots for everyone. was a true rockstar last night. 

now we gotta sit through this boring ass 2.5hr graduation hungover as hell. YEEEEEEAH haha.


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2004)

flexy. you ever hear of saying nah thanks to a drink babe?  you can go out and not drink and still have a wicked time. if you cant then your not hangin around the right people.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> so we'll be competing for the same jobs haha



Well I've got an advantage over you.. T & A


----------



## Flex (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> flexy. you ever hear of saying nah thanks to a drink babe?  you can go out and not drink and still have a wicked time.



not @ UConn you can't. there is literally NOTHING to do here to have fun except drink. going to the bar and staying sober is less fun than studying at the library.


----------



## Flex (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Well I've got an advantage over you.. T & A



NO NO NO....i got the advantage.......Pecs and Lats


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> not @ UConn you can't. there is literally NOTHING to do here to have fun except drink. going to the bar and staying sober is less fun than studying at the library.



There is always something to do dear  You need better friends and more creativity.


----------



## Flex (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> There is always something to do dear  You need better friends and more creativity.



first off, i have the best friends in the world. 

second off, there is NOTHING to do. watching movies/video games/going out to eat gets kinda old after you do it every single night.

oh well, dont matter anymore anyhow, cuz i'm all done 

like always, i have a dilemma. they're ragin' at my boys place cuz its offically the last night. but i am just so damn tired from last night, and i def. don't wanna drink, so i don't know if i wanna go out. but then i feel guilty for not hanging out with my boys on the last night we're all up here. either way, it sucks


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2004)

i wasnt hackin on you flex. i simply said that if your not having a good time without booze perhaps it is maybe the company your keeping. 

i am glad that its all over for yah. what about red lake falls minnesota? tubing? remember you are coming to party it up with me and my chicks  on august long weekend.


----------



## Flex (May 10, 2004)

i know j, no offense taken 

i just can't say it clear enough that there's nothing to do here at night.....and they wonder why college kids are all party animals. if "they" made something to do, and i mean anything, then it may be a little different. there's no movie theatres, good restaurants or anything around here for kids to do, so everyone turns to getting hammered. oh well, i'm done now, so no more drinking! 

and Red lake falls, hmmmmmm? sounds awesome. i'm def. in, just let me know when. i stop working in the middle of august, then i'm going to florida. but just let me know, and i'll make sure there's no concert date that weekend


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

I have pecs and lats too


----------



## Flex (May 10, 2004)

well, alright ladies and gents, i gotsta get ready for Fla 

should be an awesome time of nothing but the beach, going out to eat and the LADIES......and of course im gonna make my buddy bring me to a gym for a few hours every mornining 
hopefully i get a tan to cover up my pale white ass.

so to all my loyal journal frequenters and friends.......Dr. J, GBC, eggs, griff, premo, X and of course the Great one....
have a great few next weeks, and i'll see you when you get back.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

you're goin to be gone that long?


----------



## X Ring (May 10, 2004)

have a blast, now is the time to do it.  I need to go update my journal anyway but yours is always more exciting


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2004)

be good flexy boy 

Red Lake Falls is July 30 and 31st baby  i will save room for your tent  we aer booking the sites today.


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Have a blast in Florida bro.


----------



## Flex (May 20, 2004)

well, back from Fla. its both a good and bad thing. its bad cuz it was nice with nothing but beaches, beautiful women and relaxing. but its good cuz i'm back with my true love, the iron. damn, its kinda scary how uneasy i get when i havent lifted in a while. i take one week off and it seems like an eternity. i feel like im shrinking. but had a good workout today, took some weird shit pre w.o. (russian red? or some shit like that). i was so wired for the w.o., almost too wired.

anyways, its good to be back in the gym. unfortunately, i'm going home, and my computer stays at my apt., so i can't be on IM too much. but i'll keeep up when i get a chance.

hope everythings going well for all my IM friends (you know who you are).


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Home all summer?


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Oh.. and welcome back brother


----------



## greekblondechic (May 20, 2004)

Welcome back welcome back welcome baaaacckkkk!!!!!


----------



## Flex (May 20, 2004)

thanks Premo. my apt is at school (where my comp will stay), and i'm living pretty much at home all summer, so i wont be on IM too much. but i'll hit it up when i get teh chance, don't worry brotha.

thanks Greeky. how are you hun? i hope everything is going well. you done with school yet?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 20, 2004)

I graduated today.


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2004)

congrats greeky.

welcome back flexy  dont even think about not reporting to the dr. every week or your gonna get it  

have a great weekend its a long one for me. but the end result= pics


----------



## Flex (May 21, 2004)

congrats as well GBC. sucks to be done right? haha

thanks J. of course i won't even think about it. in fact, i'm scared even thinking of it. 

sucks to be back in CT. i think i'm going back


----------



## GRIFF (May 21, 2004)

Welcome back buddy


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2004)

Thanks J'Bo!!

Yes, it's good and it sucks at the same time Flexy.  Now I have to worry about finding a job rather than just getting my papers done on time.  *sigh*


----------



## X Ring (May 21, 2004)

welcome back bro, now go find a job with some nicer eye candy around and tell me about it too


----------



## Eggs (May 25, 2004)

Have a good summer bro.  Glad you had a good time in Florida, but its good to hear you are back with the Iron now.

Jenny and I were lifting the other day and I was spotting her on dumbell inclines.  So she's struggling and I say *Light Weight baby" and she bursts out laughing and justs about drops the weights on her head  Girls...   Haha, well, cant really say that, she's a hard lifter. 

Good luck with what you're doing this Summer man, talk to you when you're back doing the journal thing and what not.


----------



## Flex (May 27, 2004)

thanks everyone, its been fun.


----------



## X Ring (May 27, 2004)

what do you mean its been fun,  you got a computer at home, you cant leave this place, you need us


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2004)

what do you mean its been fun


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

I think Flex is leaving us forever


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2004)

screw that mr you better pm me and let me know whats up


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32109

J'Bo


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Yes, its sad


----------



## greekblondechic (May 27, 2004)




----------

